# Napoli - Milan: 27 agosto 2016 ore 20:45. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (21 Agosto 2016)

Seconda giornata di Serie A. Dopo la sofferta vittoria per 3-2 contro il Torino, il Milan affronta il primo big match della stagione. Sulla strada dei rossoneri c'è il Napoli che arriva dal 2-2 in rimonta contro il Pescara.

Napoli - Milan di disputerà sabato 27 agosto 2016 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Paolo di Napoli.

Dove vedere Napoli - Milan tv e in streaming?

Diretta su Sky e Premium e in streaming sui servizi online delle due emittenti.

Nel Milan sarà assente lo squalificato Paletta (espulso contro il Torino). Probabile debutto del neo acquisto Gustavo Gomez. 

Seguiranno notizie, formazioni e commenti su Napoli - Milan.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (21 Agosto 2016)

Esordio di Uallarito Sosa contro la sua ex squadra. Goal dell'ex, 0-1 e tutti a casa


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Agosto 2016)

Gli tireremo su il morale dopo lo stop col Pescara... purtroppo questa è da 1 fisso. Il pareggio sarebbe grasso che cola per noi.


----------



## Smarx10 (22 Agosto 2016)

Per me incontrare il napoli a questo punto della stagione è solo positiva come cosa. Le partenze di stagione di Sarri non sono mai il massimo (si è visto anche stasera) e la squadra probabilmente non ha ancora assorbito l'assenza di higuain. Se si riesce miracolosamente a portare a casa la vittoria si arriverebbe alla sosta con 6 punti e un po' di entusiasmo in più. Speriamo!


----------



## Jino (22 Agosto 2016)

Smarx10 ha scritto:


> Per me incontrare il napoli a questo punto della stagione è solo positiva come cosa. Le partenze di stagione di Sarri non sono mai il massimo (si è visto anche stasera) e la squadra probabilmente non ha ancora assorbito l'assenza di higuain. Se si riesce miracolosamente a portare a casa la vittoria si arriverebbe alla sosta con 6 punti e un po' di entusiasmo in più. Speriamo!



Concordo, partita dura, ma meglio trovarli ora che tra un mesetto.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Agosto 2016)

Preparate il pallottoliere


----------



## ignaxio (22 Agosto 2016)

Gol di Sosa quotato @1.01

Se non facciamo troppe cappellate in difesa possiamo fare bene


----------



## kolao95 (22 Agosto 2016)

Durissima, però Sarri a inizio stagione fatica e almeno un golletto lo incassa sempre, non dimentichiamoci che poi Gabbiadini e Milik non sono Higuain.


----------



## Jaqen (22 Agosto 2016)

Da quanto non vinciamo a Napoli?


----------



## Tobi (22 Agosto 2016)

Si puo vincere.


----------



## Dumbaghi (22 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Seconda giornata di Serie A. Dopo la sofferta vittoria per 3-2 contro il Torino, il Milan affronta il primo big match della stagione. Sulla strada dei rossoneri c'è il Napoli che arriva dal 2-2 in rimonta contro il Pescara.
> 
> Napoli - Milan di disputerà sabato 27 agosto 2016 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Paolo di Napoli.
> 
> ...



Crediamoci, in questo momento della stagione è fattibile.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (22 Agosto 2016)

ad inizio stagione si può vincere/perdere contro chiunque...poi cmq il Napoli senza Higuain perde tantissimo...l'importante è che si trovi un modo per non far giocare Montolivo....xkè è il giocatore che più di tutti penalizza la squadra...


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Agosto 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Da quanto non vinciamo a Napoli?



Ricordo un 1-2, con Ibra e Flamini (quello in cui Lavezzi ci segnò in pallonetto da seduto).

Poi un pareggio 2-2, e tutte sconfitte.


----------



## kolao95 (22 Agosto 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ricordo un 1-2, con Ibra e Flamini (quello in cui Lavezzi ci segnò in pallonetto da seduto).
> 
> Poi un pareggio 2-2, e tutte sconfitte.



Robingi segnò, non Flamini.


----------



## Dany20 (22 Agosto 2016)

Se non facciamo cappellate in difesa possiamo dire la nostra.


----------



## zlatan (22 Agosto 2016)

Ragazzi cerchiamo di essere realisti. Io onestamente se perdiamo con dignità quindi meno di 3-0, faccio festa. Sono altre le partite da vincere.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (22 Agosto 2016)

Mi aspetto una partita con qualche gol, speriamo nella porta giusta 

comunque credo che con Montella vinceremo più partite contro le provinciali rispetto al passato, ma le prenderemo quando incontreremo squadre nettamente più forti di noi come il Napoli.


----------



## Mr. Canà (22 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Seconda giornata di Serie A. Dopo la sofferta vittoria per 3-2 contro il Torino, il Milan affronta il primo big match della stagione. Sulla strada dei rossoneri c'è il Napoli che arriva dal 2-2 in rimonta contro il Pescara.
> 
> Napoli - Milan di disputerà sabato 27 agosto 2016 alle ore 20:45 allo stadio San Paolo di Napoli.
> 
> ...



Sulla carta non dovrebbe esserci storia, ma non sono così certo che ci cammineranno in testa.


----------



## Luca_Taz (22 Agosto 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Da quanto non vinciamo a Napoli?



dal 2010 ibra-robinho e x loro lavezzi! e entrò anche Sosa!

piccolo OT: sempre in quella partita in panchina per noi c'era un certo Bruno Montelongo...di cui nemmeno sapevo l'esistenza! qualcuno si ricorda di sto qui...???


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Agosto 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Mi aspetto una partita con qualche gol, speriamo nella porta giusta
> 
> comunque credo che con Montella vinceremo più partite contro le provinciali rispetto al passato, ma le prenderemo quando incontreremo squadre nettamente più forti di noi come il Napoli.


Esatto. È dovuto al suo tipo di calcio, perché giocare a viso aperto e in costante proiezione offensiva con le squadre piccole ti fa vincere la partita, grazie alle tue qualità tecniche; giocare a viso aperto con le grandi, te la fa perdere per la tua inferiorità tecnica. Molto semplice e lineare. È un calcio che non si pone di giocare sull'avversario ma ti fa giocare a carte scoperte, da un punto di vista tecnico: se sei più forte, vinci tu; se sono più forte io, vinco io. 
Viceversa, i tecnici che giocano di più sull'avversario, magari riescono a strappare il risultato con la grande squadra, orientando tutta la tattica sulla distruzione del gioco avversario; viceversa, con le piccole, che ti aspettano a loro volta, si fa più fatica.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (22 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Esatto. È dovuto al suo tipo di calcio, perché giocare a viso aperto e in costante proiezione offensiva con le squadre piccole ti fa vincere la partita, grazie alle tue qualità tecniche; giocare a viso aperto con le grandi, te la fa perdere per la tua inferiorità tecnica. Molto semplice e lineare. È un calcio che non si pone di giocare sull'avversario ma ti fa giocare a carte scoperte, da un punto di vista tecnico: se sei più forte, vinci tu; se sono più forte io, vinco io.
> Viceversa, i tecnici che giocano di più sull'avversario, magari riescono a strappare il risultato con la grande squadra, orientando tutta la tattica sulla distruzione del gioco avversario; viceversa, con le piccole, che ti aspettano a loro volta, si fa più fatica.



Che poi è quello che hanno fatto negli ultimi anni Allegri, Pippo e Miha, con i risultati che sappiamo,

in generale una filosofia di gioco molto tattica può essere utile in manifestazioni come la Champions o gli europei, infatti pian piano si stanno adeguando in molti anche tra le squadre straniere, invece in campionato è penalizzante, i punti si fanno schiantando le piccole,
per esempio se noi ottenessimo grosso modo i risultati di Miha ma vincessimo tutti gli scontri con le squadre che retrocederanno arriveremmo facili alle soglie della Champions.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Agosto 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Che poi è quello che hanno fatto negli ultimi anni Allegri, Pippo e Miha, con i risultati che sappiamo,
> 
> in generale una filosofia di gioco molto tattica può essere utile in manifestazioni come la Champions o gli europei, infatti pian piano si stanno adeguando in molti anche tra le squadre straniere, invece in campionato è penalizzante, i punti si fanno schiantando le piccole,
> per esempio se noi ottenessimo grosso modo i risultati di Miha ma vincessimo tutti gli scontri con le squadre che retrocederanno arriveremmo facili alle soglie della Champions.


Giusto. Infatti, Miha è un contropiedista nato; mentre Allegri è uno che pensa prima a come gioca l'avversario, poi a come gioca la sua squadra.


----------



## Crox93 (22 Agosto 2016)

Con la difesa e centrocampo che abbiamo finiamo male.
Loro hanno perso Higuain ma hanno comunque un ottimo organico e poi vorranno iniziare bene in casa.
2-0 o 3-1 risultati piu probabili per me.


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Agosto 2016)

Conviene ridurre quest'ottimismo imho.
Abbiamo preso due gol da un toro imbarazzante, e potevano farne come minimo un altro tralasciando il rigore. 
Con il napoli, in casa loro, se ne prendiamo soltanto 2 è grasso che cola.


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (22 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Conviene ridurre quest'ottimismo imho.
> Abbiamo preso due gol da un toro imbarazzante, e potevano farne come minimo un altro tralasciando il rigore.
> Con il napoli, in casa loro, se ne prendiamo soltanto 2 è grasso che cola.



E loro ne hanno presi 2 dal Pescara.
Sarà partita da over ed entrambe hanno la stessa probabilità di vincere.


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Agosto 2016)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> E loro ne hanno presi 2 dal Pescara.
> Sarà partita da over ed entrambe hanno la stessa probabilità di vincere.



si ma giocavano fuori casa, contro una neopromossa alla prima in casa in serie A. Poi se hai visto la partita li avevano dominati.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (22 Agosto 2016)

Paletta out........ Gomez in
Montolivo out......... Sosa in
Suso out............ Lapadula esterno in.

Adesso io dico..... Quel maledetto di Galliani invece di spendere soldi per tre giocatori medi non poteva comprarne uno solo ma serio??? Ora i cinesi avranno più fa scremare.


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Agosto 2016)

Probabile la sconfitta a Napoli. Però mai dire mai....


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Agosto 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Probabile la sconfitta a Napoli. Però mai dire mai....



Secondo me questa partita può dire molto. Un pareggio sarebbe oro.


----------



## Chrissonero (22 Agosto 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ricordo un 1-2, con Ibra e Flamini (quello in cui Lavezzi ci segnò in pallonetto da seduto).
> 
> Poi un pareggio 2-2, e tutte sconfitte.



Abbiamo pareggiato anche la ultima.. per questa partita prima di tutto dobbiamo migliorare in difesa.


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Agosto 2016)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Da quanto non vinciamo a Napoli?



Campionato 2010-11 credo. Finí 1-2 per noi con i gol di Ibra e Robinho.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (23 Agosto 2016)

Per me perdiamo... Spero vivamente di sbagliarmi..


----------



## martinmilan (23 Agosto 2016)

Bisogna solo sperare che in quest'ultima settimana di mercato accada qualche miracolo...altrimenti è dura fare risultato là...


----------



## Hammer (23 Agosto 2016)

Luca_Taz ha scritto:


> dal 2010 ibra-robinho e x loro lavezzi! e entrò anche Sosa!
> 
> piccolo OT: sempre in quella partita in panchina per noi c'era un certo Bruno Montelongo...di cui nemmeno sapevo l'esistenza! qualcuno si ricorda di sto qui...???



Ahahah Montelongo, uno dei mille sudamericani che ci portava il gallo in stile Cardacio Viudez Mattioni... Sperando che Vangioni non sia il loro degno erede


----------



## osvaldobusatti (23 Agosto 2016)

Va beh, la do per persa, ringraziando Bacca e Gigio per aver fatto 3 punti.
Se poi non andrà così sarà grasso che cola, ma tanto...


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Agosto 2016)

*Paletta salta la sfida contro il Napoli per squalifica.*


----------



## zlatan (23 Agosto 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Paletta salta la sfida contro il Napoli per squalifica.*



Vediamo subito di che pasta è fatto questo Gomez, senza bollarlo come bidone qualora dovesse fare male....


----------



## Luca_Taz (23 Agosto 2016)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Vediamo subito di che pasta è fatto questo Gomez, senza bollarlo come bidone qualora dovesse fare male....



mmmm....lo diamo in pasto subito al san paolo? non ne sono cosi sicuro...magari opta x de sciglio centrale


----------



## zlatan (23 Agosto 2016)

Luca_Taz ha scritto:


> mmmm....lo diamo in pasto subito al san paolo? non ne sono cosi sicuro...magari opta x de sciglio centrale



Semmai Antonelli che ha provato in precampionato e a me onestamente non è dispiaciuto. Ma vorrebbe dire rinnegare al scelta di Gomez, quindi credo giochi lui, ma sono d'accordo a non rischiarlo subito al San Paolo, sarebbe un ottima idea. A me Antonelli piace centrale è molto concentrato, certo avrebbe bisogno di uno forte ed esperto di fianco non può comandare lui la difesa e Romagnoli in questo momento non è l'ideale. Comunque proverei a giocare con Gigio Abate Antonelli Romagnoli De Sciglio. Mortolivo Sosa Kucka BAcca NIang Jack... Sosa sarebbe un rischio anche lui, perchè vsito il probabile punteggio tennistico, sarebbe bollato per l'ennesimo bidone, ma lui ha le spalle più larghe di Gomez...


----------



## kolao95 (23 Agosto 2016)

Donnarumma
Abate Gomez Romagnoli De Sciglio
Kucka Montolivo Bonaventura
Suso Bacca Niang

Giochiamocela così! Il Napoli ci presserà a mille quindi in fase di uscita dal pressing De Sciglio potrebbe essere più utile di Antonelli.


----------



## koti (23 Agosto 2016)

Far debuttare Gomez al san paolo è rischiosissimo, ma d'altronde l'alternativa è Ely...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Agosto 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Far debuttare Gomez al san paolo è rischiosissimo, ma d'altronde l'alternativa è Ely...



A mio parere Montella non considera nemmeno nell'organico Ely e Vergara.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (23 Agosto 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> A mio parere Montella non considera nemmeno nell'organico Ely e Vergara.



concordo. Piuttosto lancia Antonelli centrale che è ugualmente scandaloso.


----------



## Aragorn (23 Agosto 2016)

Con la difesa che ci ritroviamo la vedo nerissima, non avranno più Higuain ma i mezzi per farci male li hanno ancora. Spero in un pareggio (presumibilmente con molti gol).


----------



## mistergao (23 Agosto 2016)

Sarà dura, molto dura, e secondo me una sconfitta non sarebbe poi così traumatica. Loro sono forti e arrabbiatissimi per i punti buttati a Pescara, noi abbiamo la bizzarra mania di difendere male...la vedo male ma, lo riscrivo, una sconfitta non sarebbe poi così un dramma. Il calendario di settembre non è male e aver fatto tre punti col Torino ci ha fatto bene, in quanto la vittoria era tutt'altro che scontata. Lanciare Gustavo Gomez può essere molto rischioso, secondo me Montella lo voleva risparmiare per farlo esordire contro l'Udinese, io punterei su Antonelli centrale con De Sciglio sulla sinistra.


----------



## MaggieCloun (23 Agosto 2016)

*Sosa out contro il Napoli come rivelato dal suo agente.

Qui -) *http://www.milanworld.net/agente-so...er-portarlo-al-milan-vt39604.html#post1044747


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Agosto 2016)

Quanto è quotato il primo gol in serie A del cesso Milik proprio contro di noi?


----------



## Therealsalva (24 Agosto 2016)

Ho letto che Montella questa settimana ha lavorato molto sulla tattica... Se fosse un 352 Con De Sciglio Romagnoli e Gomez dietro? Magari con il triangolo rovesciato per mettere Jack a uomo su Jorginho?


----------



## MaschioAlfa (24 Agosto 2016)

Io gomez lo rischierei in coppia con romagnoli.
ha una faccia alla gattuso... cosi a pelle per me farà bene.


----------



## kolao95 (24 Agosto 2016)

Therealsalva ha scritto:


> Ho letto che Montella questa settimana ha lavorato molto sulla tattica... Se fosse un 352 Con De Sciglio Romagnoli e Gomez dietro? Magari con il triangolo rovesciato per mettere Jack a uomo su Jorginho?



Eh, magari. Come scrissi nel topic di Montella è il modulo ideale per questi interpreti secondo me.
Gigio
Gomez Romagnoli De Sciglio
Abate Kucka Montolivo Bonaventura Antonelli
Bacca Niang


----------



## admin (24 Agosto 2016)

*La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky.

4-3-3

Donnarumma
Abate
Romagnoli
Gomez
Antonelli (De Sciglio)
Kucka
Montolivo
Bonaventura
Suso
Bacca
Niang*


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (24 Agosto 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Quanto è quotato il primo gol in serie A del cesso Milik proprio contro di noi?



2.473


----------



## koti (24 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky.
> 
> 4-3-3
> 
> ...


Ma mister 30 milioni De Sciglio è peggio di Antonelli?


----------



## Therealsalva (24 Agosto 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Eh, magari. Come scrissi nel topic di Montella è il modulo ideale per questi interpreti secondo me.
> Gigio
> Gomez Romagnoli De Sciglio
> Abate Kucka Montolivo Bonaventura Antonelli
> Bacca Niang



Parto da un presupposto : a me non piace giocare a 3 dietro, però in questo caso sarebbe diverso.. La partita a cui mi "ispirerei" è Italia Spagna all'europeo, con l'unica differenza che il loro centrocampo non ha la stessa qualità, quindi Jorginho può essere pressato e si potrebbero generare situazioni di contropiede, quindi quello che proporrei io è un filo diverso da quello che dici....

Ovvero un centrocampo così disposto :
Abate Kucka Montolivo Antonelli
Bonaventura

Jack lo vedrei non da trequartista, ma come se fosse una sorta di "unica mezz'ala" a fungere da raccordo tra centrocampo e attacco in fase di possesso ed a pressare Jorginho in fase difensiva. ovviamente poi quando hai la palla ti puoi mettere anche a 352 classico, ma per questa partita proverei questa variante. Inoltre la difesa avrebbe più schermo con Kucka sulla stessa linea di Montolivo.

Sulle fasce invece sarebbe sufficiente coprire il movimento a convergere dell'ala (Insigne/Mertens) stando abbastanza stretti, lasciando libere le corsie, dalle quali potrebbero si piovere cross, ma in una situazione di netta superiorità numerica a nostro favore.

In attacco, ahimé, toccherebbe lasciare Bacca e Niang a giocarsi il due contro due con i loro centrali, ma sarebbe comunque fattibile, dato che M'baye nell'azione singola può fare potenzilamente quello che vuole


----------



## Ragnet_7 (24 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky.
> 
> 4-3-3
> 
> ...



Ma De Sciglio perchè non gioca???? MALEDIZIONE.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (24 Agosto 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Ma mister 30 milioni De Sciglio è peggio di Antonelli?



Nonostante Antonelli settimana scorsa abbia fatto rabbrividire, quando De Sciglio gioca a sinistra cammina come se si fosse defecato nel pannolone

A destra Abate sta molto meglio

Proprio contro il Napoli, occhi di cerbiatto bambi De Sciglio è bene se stia in panchina


----------



## Dany20 (24 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky.
> 
> 4-3-3
> 
> ...


Ma Sosa è stato almeno convocato?


----------



## koti (24 Agosto 2016)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Nonostante Antonelli settimana scorsa abbia fatto rabbrividire, quando De Sciglio gioca a sinistra cammina come se si fosse defecato nel pannolone
> 
> A destra Abate sta molto meglio
> 
> Proprio contro il Napoli, occhi di cerbiatto bambi De Sciglio è bene se stia in panchina


Con la Spagna ha giocato a sinistra marcando Silva e ha fatto benissimo. Poi in generale anche a me fa defecare, solo che dopo il buon Europeo sono curioso di vedere se è veramente migliorato o se è rimasto il solito cessone.

E comunque Antonelli è scarso con in più zero margini di crescita, non ci perdiamo granchè a panchinarlo.


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Agosto 2016)

*Oggi De Sciglio s'è allenato regolarmente in gruppo*


----------



## Tobi (24 Agosto 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Oggi De Sciglio s'è allenato regolarmente in gruppo*



Secondo me gioca lui, Antonelli è scandaloso


----------



## admin (24 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky.
> 
> 4-3-3
> 
> ...



Temo che prenderemo una sonora suonata.


----------



## MaschioAlfa (24 Agosto 2016)

Segnatevi.... Gomez Romagnoli. Coppia centrale per i nostri prossimi otto anni.


----------



## S T B (25 Agosto 2016)

Montolivo contro Hamsik, Mertens e compagnia lo vedo molto molto male


----------



## neversayconte (25 Agosto 2016)

MaschioAlfa ha scritto:


> Segnatevi.... Gomez Romagnoli. Coppia centrale per i nostri prossimi otto anni.



fare giocare gomez la prima partita a napoli equivale bruciarlo secondo me. 
d'altronde, mi rendo conto non ci sono alternative, ma se ci fossero avrei fatto giocare paletta o zapata


----------



## neversayconte (25 Agosto 2016)

finisce con due gol di scarto. tipo 3-1


----------



## DinastiaMaldini (25 Agosto 2016)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Ma Sosa è stato almeno convocato?



Le convocazioni si fanno il giorno prima della partita


----------



## zlatan (25 Agosto 2016)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Nonostante Antonelli settimana scorsa abbia fatto rabbrividire, quando De Sciglio gioca a sinistra cammina come se si fosse defecato nel pannolone
> 
> A destra Abate sta molto meglio
> 
> Proprio contro il Napoli, occhi di cerbiatto bambi De Sciglio è bene se stia in panchina



Concordo. Non sono 2 partite all'Europeo che possono averlo trasformato in campione. E la valutazione di 30 milioni è fantomatica...


----------



## zlatan (25 Agosto 2016)

DinastiaMaldini ha scritto:


> Le convocazioni si fanno il giorno prima della partita



Non lo convocano ha detto il suo agente, pare ci siano ancora problemi burocratici, altrimenti non ci sarebbe motivo visto che si allena da 10 giorni...


----------



## zlatan (25 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky.
> 
> 4-3-3
> 
> ...



Giusto giocare con la formazione titolare. Inutile avere paura già alla seconda giornata, non sono queste le partite che possiamo vincere. Almeno ci servirà per andare avanti nella amalgama di squadra...


----------



## MaggieCloun (25 Agosto 2016)

*Sarà Valeri l'arbitro di Napoli-Milan.*


----------



## corvorossonero (25 Agosto 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sarà Valeri l'arbitro di Napoli-Milan.*




vabbè ma un orsato è chiedere troppo?


----------



## Roten1896 (25 Agosto 2016)

Grande Valeri hahahahah 
sono curioso di vedere l'approccio alla partita


----------



## admin (25 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky.
> 
> 4-3-3
> 
> ...




.


----------



## kolao95 (25 Agosto 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sarà Valeri l'arbitro di Napoli-Milan.*



Apposto.. Lo stesso infame di Milan-Verona dello scorso anno con arbitraggio a senso unico.


----------



## mefisto94 (25 Agosto 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Sarà Valeri l'arbitro di Napoli-Milan.*



Un altro interista.


----------



## Nicktedo81 (25 Agosto 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Apposto.. Lo stesso infame di Milan-Verona dello scorso anno con arbitraggio a senso unico.



Fiorentina-Milan espulsione di Ely...e ora non ricordo ma molte altre partite ci ha fatto patire sto *********..


----------



## Aron (25 Agosto 2016)

Aggrappati a Niang, Suso, Bacca e i colpi di testa di Gomez.


----------



## Nicktedo81 (25 Agosto 2016)

Formazione confermata da MTV, che da De Sciglio titolare però..

Donnarumma
Abate,Gomez,Alessio,De Sciglio
Kucka,Monto,Jack
Suso,Bacca,Niang


----------



## Casnop (25 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La probabile formazione del Milan secondo Sky.
> 
> 4-3-3
> 
> ...


Formazione logica, al netto delle indisponibilità e di oggettive limitazioni Montella sta facendo velocemente le scelte. Squadra corta e compatta, assistenza al centro da parte degli esterni e colpi estemporanei di Bacca. Ma sono le partite migliori, queste: senza aspettative di risultati e di classifica, ma solo di conoscersi e migliorare il livello di gioco all'inizio di questa lunga traversata nel deserto, come squadra e club. Tutto quello che viene in più è ovviamente graditissimo.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Agosto 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Formazione logica, al netto delle indisponibilità e di oggettive limitazioni Montella sta facendo velocemente le scelte. Squadra corta e compatta, assistenza al centro da parte degli esterni e colpi estemporanei di Bacca. Ma sono le partite migliori, queste: *senza aspettative di risultati e di classifica, ma solo di conoscersi e migliorare il livello di gioco all'inizio di questa lunga traversata nel deserto, come squadra e club. Tutto quello che viene in più è ovviamente graditissimo. *



Quoto quello che hai detto ma, nel leggerlo, mi è salito un senso di tristezza misto a vergogna

Solo qualche anno fa la sfida col Napoli "No, no, no non possiamo nemmeno pareggiare con sti esaltati"


----------



## Casnop (25 Agosto 2016)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Quoto quello che hai detto ma, nel leggerlo, mi è salito un senso di tristezza misto a vergogna
> 
> Solo qualche anno fa la sfida col Napoli "No, no, no non possiamo nemmeno pareggiare con sti esaltati"


Torneranno tempi decisamente migliori, Marcus. In questo momento non possiamo permetterci di guardare il panorama intorno a noi, ma di pedalare forte spalle sul manubrio, cercando di commettere meno errori possibili. Ci aiuterà la progressiva acquisizione di certezze nel gruppo, cui sarà decisivo il consolidamento della nuova dirigenza in società, il varo dei nuovi programmi, lo sviluppo di buone strategie sul mercato. Il tutto, senza prescindere dai principi del milanismo, che colui che li ha meglio evocati ed esaltati ha finito per rinnegare negli ultimi tempi: vincere bene, ma puntare a vincere sempre.


----------



## Miracle1980 (25 Agosto 2016)

Mi aspetto una vendetta per lo 0-4 della passata stagione. Bisogna entrare in campo cattivi e senza alcuna pietà.


----------



## admin (26 Agosto 2016)

*Le probabili formazioni di Napoli e Milan secondo La Gazzetta in edicola:


Napoli

4-3-3

Reina
Hysaj
Albiol
Koulibaly
Ghoulam
Allan
Jorginho
Hamsik
Callejon
Milik
Mertens



Milan

4-3-3

Donnarumma
Abate
Romagnoli
Gomez
De Sciglio
Kucka
Montolivo
Bonaventura
Suso
Bacca
Niang*


----------



## martinmilan (26 Agosto 2016)

Continuo a pensare che abbiamo una discreta formazione..ma le riserve ragazzi...le riserve mamma mia..
Ad oggi Sosa è il vice Niang,Honda il vice Suso,Bertolacci il vice Jack e Pasalic il vice Montolivo...


----------



## Nicktedo81 (26 Agosto 2016)

Ieri stavo confrontando un po' i due 11 iniziali..prendendo uno a uno i giocatori e confrontandoli..

*Donnarumma* Reina
*Abate* Hysaj 
Gomez *Albiol*
Romagnoli *Koulibaly*
*De Sciglio* Ghoulam
Montolivo *Jorginho*
Kucka *Alllan*
Jack *Hamsik*
Suso *Callejon*
*Bacca* Milik
*Niang* Mertens

In neretto i vincenti. Secondo me i il portiere e i nostri terzini sono piu forti, i centrali (ad oggi) sono piu forti loro. Centrocampo non c'é partita. L'attacco vincono nettamente Callejon e Bacca. Su Mertens e Niang ero fortemente indeciso ma io ho un debole per Niang..per potenza fisica e strappo può fare davvero la differenza..e non lo cambierei con Mertens...


----------



## Nicktedo81 (26 Agosto 2016)

martinmilan ha scritto:


> Continuo a pensare che abbiamo una discreta formazione..ma le riserve ragazzi...le riserve mamma mia..
> Ad oggi Sosa è il vice Niang,Honda il vice Suso,Bertolacci il vice Jack e Pasalic il vice Montolivo...



Io la penso esattamente come te..non é l'undici iniziale il problema...ma le riserve..Si é visto tantissimo nel precampionato.


----------



## Schism75 (26 Agosto 2016)

Voglio vedere proprio dove lo inserirà Sosa. Sono proprio proprio curioso.


----------



## zlatan (26 Agosto 2016)

Ragazzi lo dico per evitare la marea di critiche che pioveranno da domani sera, non sono queste le partite che possiamo vincere. Dobbiamo pensare alle prossime 3 Udinese Samp e Lazio, questa prendiamolo come un'amichevole. ALtrimenti da sabato cominceremo a dire che Bacca era meglio venderlo, che GOmez è una pippa, che ROmagnoli bisognava portarlo in carrozza a Londra ecc. ecc.
Questo il mio parere....


----------



## Willy Wonka (26 Agosto 2016)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Ragazzi lo dico per evitare la marea di critiche che pioveranno da domani sera, non sono queste le partite che possiamo vincere. Dobbiamo pensare alle prossime 3 Udinese Samp e Lazio, questa prendiamolo come un'amichevole. ALtrimenti da sabato cominceremo a dire che Bacca era meglio venderlo, che GOmez è una pippa, che ROmagnoli bisognava portarlo in carrozza a Londra ecc. ecc.
> Questo il mio parere....



Scusa ma se persino il Pescara ha messo il Napoli in difficoltà non capisco perché non possa farlo il Milan. Diciamo che non mi aspetto una debacle ma quanto meno giocarsela sì.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Agosto 2016)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Scusa ma se persino il Pescara ha messo il Napoli in difficoltà non capisco perché non possa farlo il Milan. Diciamo che non mi aspetto una debacle ma quanto meno giocarsela sì.



non al San Paolo.


----------



## Tobi (26 Agosto 2016)

andiamo a fare tre punti


----------



## MaggieCloun (26 Agosto 2016)

*I convocati del Milan: ci sono Sosa e Lapadula out Poli*

PORTIERI: Donnarumma (99), Gabriel (22), Diego Lopez (1)
DIFENSORI: Abate (20), Antonelli (31), Calabria (96), De Sciglio (2), Ely (93), Gomez (15), Romagnoli (13), Vangioni (21)
CENTROCAMPISTI: Bonaventura (5), Honda (10), Mauri (4), Kucka (33), Locatelli (73), Montolivo (18), Sosa (23)
ATTACCANTI: Bacca (70), Lapadula (9), Luiz Adriano (7), Niang (11), Suso (8).


----------



## admin (26 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Napoli e Milan secondo La Gazzetta in edicola:
> 
> 
> Napoli
> ...




.


----------



## Stex (26 Agosto 2016)

Sosa


----------



## Nicktedo81 (26 Agosto 2016)

Mmmm la non convocazione di Poli (ufficialmente per un piccolo risentimento muscolare) mi puzza un po'...lo davano in ottica Torino...


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Agosto 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *I convocati del Milan: ci sono Sosa e Lapadula out Poli*
> 
> PORTIERI: Donnarumma (99), Gabriel (22), Diego Lopez (1)
> DIFENSORI: Abate (20), Antonelli (31), Calabria (96), De Sciglio (2), Ely (93), Gomez (15), Romagnoli (13), Vangioni (21)
> ...



Bene Lapdula e Sosa, dato che ci sono meglio che entrino in squadra.


----------



## Dumbaghi (26 Agosto 2016)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *I convocati del Milan: ci sono Sosa e Lapadula out Poli*
> 
> PORTIERI: Donnarumma (99), Gabriel (22), Diego Lopez (1)
> DIFENSORI: Abate (20), Antonelli (31), Calabria (96), De Sciglio (2), Ely (93), Gomez (15), Romagnoli (13), Vangioni (21)
> ...



Ma no Sosa....Niente si perde, porta rogna


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Agosto 2016)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Ma no Sosa....Niente si perde, porta rogna



E' Poli il portasfiga.


----------



## Nicktedo81 (26 Agosto 2016)

C'è anche Vangioni..molti qui lo hanno gia bollato a scarso..l'ho visto un po' di allenamenti e andando anche a vedere qualche video su youtube, non sembra male sto ragazzo..ottima tecnica e ha una botta di sinistro davvero niente male..sono curioso di vederlo all'opera..


----------



## Cenzo (26 Agosto 2016)

Vangioni è da valutare secondo me nel ruolo di mezzala più che terzino, è più bravo in fase offensiva che difensiva. Potrebbe essere un buon panchinaro per far rifiatare jack.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Agosto 2016)

Le squadre di sarri solitamente ad inizio anno stentano, a ciò si aggiunga che il napoli è ancora sotto shock per la vicenda higuain, molti calciatori sono distratti da voci di mercato e lo stadio si dice sarà semi-vuoto coi pochi presenti intenti a contestare ADL !!! L'occasione è ghiotta a dir poco : andiamo a fargli lo scherzetto !!!!!
In attesa ( si spera ) di qualche altro rinforzo dal mercato mettiamo su il miglior 11 possibile e andiamo per i 3 punti!!!
Sarebbe il miglior modo di vivere poi la sosta ,far inserire i nuovi arrivati e recuperare gli infortunati.
La vittoria è l'unica medicina per il nostro ambiente fantozziano con tanto di nuvola che ci perseguita.


----------



## Smarx10 (26 Agosto 2016)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Le squadre di sarri solitamente ad inizio anno stentano, a ciò si aggiunga che il napoli è ancora sotto shock per la vicenda higuain, molti calciatori sono distratti da voci di mercato e lo stadio si dice sarà semi-vuoto coi pochi presenti intenti a contestare ADL !!! L'occasione è ghiotta a dir poco : andiamo a fargli lo scherzetto !!!!!
> In attesa ( si spera ) di qualche altro rinforzo dal mercato mettiamo su il miglior 11 possibile e andiamo per i 3 punti!!!
> Sarebbe il miglior modo di vivere poi la sosta ,far inserire i nuovi arrivati e recuperare gli infortunati.
> La vittoria è l'unica medicina per il nostro ambiente fantozziano con tanto di nuvola che ci perseguita.



Quoto in toto. Non poteva capitarci momento migliore per andare a napoli a giocare.


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Agosto 2016)

*Ecco i convocati del Napoli per la sfida di domani sera:

I convocati: Reina, Rafael, Sepe, Albiol, Chiriches, Ghoulam, Hysaj, Koulibaly, Lasicki, Maggio, Strinic, Jorginho, Valdifiori, Allan, Grassi, Hamsik, Zielinski, Callejon, Lorenzo Insigne, Roberto Insigne, Mertens, Gabbiadini, Milik.*


----------



## tifoso evorutto (26 Agosto 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Ecco i convocati del Napoli per la sfida di domani sera:
> 
> I convocati: Reina, Rafael, Sepe, Albiol, Chiriches, Ghoulam, Hysahe rabbia j, Koulibaly, Lasicki, Maggio, Strinic, Jorginho, Valdifiori, Allan, Grassi, Hamsik, Zielinski, Callejon, Lorenzo Insigne, Roberto Insigne, Mertens, Gabbiadini, Milik.*



Che rabbia vedere Zielinski fra i convocati del Npoli, avrebbe potuto essere tranquillamente nostro con un minimo di quell'amore presidenziale tanto sbandierato.


----------



## Therealsalva (26 Agosto 2016)

Nicktedo81 ha scritto:


> Mmmm la non convocazione di Poli (ufficialmente per un piccolo risentimento muscolare) mi *PROFUMA* un po'...lo davano in ottica Torino...



Fixed


----------



## clanton (26 Agosto 2016)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Ragazzi lo dico per evitare la marea di critiche che pioveranno da domani sera, non sono queste le partite che possiamo vincere. Dobbiamo pensare alle prossime 3 Udinese Samp e Lazio, questa prendiamolo come un'amichevole. ALtrimenti da sabato cominceremo a dire che Bacca era meglio venderlo, che GOmez è una pippa, che ROmagnoli bisognava portarlo in carrozza a Londra ecc. ecc.
> Questo il mio parere....



Concordo in pieno ... sono le prossime tre le partite che non ci fanno perdere l EL come è successo lo scorso anno. Con il napoli per come siamo messi ci sta che si possa perdere con magari una cmq discreta prestazione.


----------



## clanton (26 Agosto 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Torneranno tempi decisamente migliori, Marcus. In questo momento non possiamo permetterci di guardare il panorama intorno a noi, ma di pedalare forte spalle sul manubrio, cercando di commettere meno errori possibili. Ci aiuterà la progressiva acquisizione di certezze nel gruppo, cui sarà decisivo il consolidamento della nuova dirigenza in società, il varo dei nuovi programmi, lo sviluppo di buone strategie sul mercato. Il tutto, senza prescindere dai principi del milanismo, che colui che li ha meglio evocati ed esaltati ha finito per rinnegare negli ultimi tempi: vincere bene, ma puntare a vincere sempre.



Certo rimaniamo fedeli ai colori rossoneri a l'impressione è che questo anno sia perso e solo da giugno in avanti potremo capire come e quando risuciremo ad arrivare in Europa senza aspettare la riforma uefa.


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Agosto 2016)

ho letto solo ora di Poli non convocato.  

valigie pronte ?


----------



## peppe75 (27 Agosto 2016)

Vinciamo? Forse....possiamo approfittare del loro momento di confusione...anche un pareggio sarebbe un ottimo risultato...ma io proverei a vincere...speriamo che Gomez mantiene la difesa..e qualche sorpresa dai nuovi Lapadula?


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Napoli e Milan secondo La Gazzetta in edicola:
> 
> 
> Napoli
> ...




Quotate.


----------



## cris (27 Agosto 2016)

1X, comunque napoli di italiano ha solo il nome


----------



## Chrissonero (27 Agosto 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Torneranno tempi decisamente migliori, Marcus. In questo momento non possiamo permetterci di guardare il panorama intorno a noi, ma di pedalare forte spalle sul manubrio, cercando di commettere meno errori possibili. Ci aiuterà la progressiva acquisizione di certezze nel gruppo, cui sarà decisivo il consolidamento della nuova dirigenza in società, il varo dei nuovi programmi, lo sviluppo di buone strategie sul mercato. Il tutto, senza prescindere dai principi del milanismo, che colui che li ha meglio evocati ed esaltati ha finito per rinnegare negli ultimi tempi: vincere bene, ma puntare a vincere sempre.



In freddo anche io la penso cosi ma poi arrivata la ora della partita giuro che non riesco a contenermi, sogno pure con tornare in champions..


----------



## 666psycho (27 Agosto 2016)

dai! io voglio i 3 punti e una buona prestazione!! Forza milan!!


----------



## Ragnet_7 (27 Agosto 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> dai! io voglio i 3 punti e una buona prestazione!! Forza milan!!



A me basterebbero i 3 punti o solo una buona prestazione.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni di Napoli e Milan secondo La Gazzetta in edicola:
> 
> 
> Napoli
> ...



De scoglio. La sua espulsione epica dopo 30"


----------



## Jino (27 Agosto 2016)

Io vado allo stadio a vedere il Bassano e non mi mancherà vedere il possesso palla del Napoli


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2016)

*La formazione ufficiale del Milan

Donnarumma; Abate, Gomez, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Suso, Bacca, Niang

E quella del Napoli

**[FONT=&quot]Reyna; Hysaj, Albiol, Koulibaly, Ghoulam; Allan, Jorginho, Hamsik; Callejon, Milik, Mertens[/FONT]**

*


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Agosto 2016)

Incredibile la sequela di terzini sinistri che si sono susseguiti dal dopo-Maldini. Che imabrazzo


----------



## Chrissonero (27 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione ufficiale del Milan
> 
> Donnarumma; Abate, Gomez, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Suso, Bacca, Niang*


*

Forza Milan!

*


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione ufficiale del Milan
> 
> Donnarumma; Abate, Gomez, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Suso, Bacca, Niang
> 
> ...



La stessa squadra che arrivata settima... imbarazzante.


*PS. QUOTATE LE FORMAZIONI*


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione ufficiale del Milan
> [FONT=&]
> Donnarumma; Abate, Gomez, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Suso, Bacca, Niang
> 
> ...



Curiosissimo di vedere cosa faranno Gomez e De Sciglio vs Cannellon e Milik


----------



## Sheva my Hero (27 Agosto 2016)

preparare elmetto e vestiario impermeabile, si prevede tempesta di sterco sulle teste milaniste...


----------



## kolao95 (27 Agosto 2016)

Vediamo se riusciamo a far segnare Mertens che solitamente quando parte dall'inizio fa defecare i gabbiani.


----------



## Dany20 (27 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *La formazione ufficiale del Milan
> 
> Donnarumma; Abate, Gomez, Romagnoli, De Sciglio; Kucka, Montolivo, Bonaventura; Suso, Bacca, Niang
> 
> ...


Dai ragazzi!


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2016)

*Montolivo ha "caricato" la squadra durante il riscaldamento.*


----------



## malos (27 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Montolivo ha "caricato" la squadra durante il riscaldamento.*



Si saranno addormentati poi negli spogliatoi.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Montolivo ha "caricato" la squadra durante il riscaldamento.*



Rip


----------



## Willy Wonka (27 Agosto 2016)

forza diavoloooo


----------



## 666psycho (27 Agosto 2016)




----------



## Tifo'o (27 Agosto 2016)

Che palle sto Niang...


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2016)

E segna...


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Agosto 2016)

argh lì deve mangiarselo lo spazio niang...


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2016)

Tontolivo....


----------



## 666psycho (27 Agosto 2016)

primo errore di capitan ameba


----------



## alcyppa (27 Agosto 2016)

Sta già iniziando a far vaccate il capitone


----------



## 666psycho (27 Agosto 2016)

ma noooo


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Agosto 2016)

Abate


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2016)

Ma guarda tu sto Ebete che s'è mangiato


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Agosto 2016)

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo Abate !!!


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Agosto 2016)

Ma come si fa.....


----------



## alcyppa (27 Agosto 2016)

Abate.....


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Agosto 2016)

Ma non ci credoo, un'altra occasione cosi non ci ricapita MAI più.


----------



## ignaxio (27 Agosto 2016)

da notare il bel taglio di Gustavo Gomez a inizio azione


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Agosto 2016)

Abate mi ha fatto bestemmiare... Non posso dire altro.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Agosto 2016)

buon inizio di Suso speriamo bene


----------



## 666psycho (27 Agosto 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> buon inizio di Suso speriamo bene



quoto


----------



## kolao95 (27 Agosto 2016)

Giocata straordinaria di Suso nell'azione precedente


----------



## ignaxio (27 Agosto 2016)

come si permettono i nostri difensori di fraseggiare sullo stretto in difesa per uscire.. non sono abituato


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Agosto 2016)

Il regista Montolivo che non riesce a fa un passaggio di 5 metri


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (27 Agosto 2016)

Mortovivo è veramente indegno... mamma mia...


----------



## milan1899 (27 Agosto 2016)

Pensare che a questa squadra stasera basterebbe uno bravo a posto di Montolivo....


----------



## ignaxio (27 Agosto 2016)

Con questa maglia sembra che TUTTI abbiano la fascia di capitano.. fateci caso.
Montolivo spodestato dall'adidas


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Agosto 2016)

Finita


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Agosto 2016)

Il solito ANO del Napoli sui rimpalli


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2016)

E chi poteva segnare?


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Agosto 2016)

Scontatissimo dominamo e golletto di questo qui, ovviamente 1 gol in serie A con noi.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (27 Agosto 2016)

Te pareva...


----------



## Hellscream (27 Agosto 2016)

Che questa si perdeva era in preventivo.. e pensare che basterebbe giocatori DEGNI per essere tranquillamente in vantaggio. Ed invece no, noi dobbiamo andare in giro con Mortovivo e con gli Abate...


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Agosto 2016)

Ma una squadra che arriva settimana e l'anno dopo si presenta con la stessa rosa 11 su 11, che cosa si può pretendere?


----------



## Miro (27 Agosto 2016)

Se l'è perso Romagnoli, ma è nato tutto da Gustavo Gomez che è andato a pressare a centrocampo (!)


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Agosto 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Quanto è quotato il primo gol in serie A del cesso Milik proprio contro di noi?



ecco appunto


----------



## Kaw (27 Agosto 2016)

Peccato, l'unica volta che eravamo scoperti.
Però un ottimo inizio, dai non demoralizziamoci!!!!


----------



## Mille e una notte (27 Agosto 2016)

Al di là del gol Napoli il Milan sta giocando bene, e ha la stessa squadra dell anno scorso. Questo è merito di Montella


----------



## __king george__ (27 Agosto 2016)

dovevamo stare 1a1...se abate è un disabile non è colpa di nessuno d'altra parte..


----------



## kolao95 (27 Agosto 2016)

Madonna le bestemmie che sto tirando. Abbiamo una sfortuna incredibile, Dio santo


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Agosto 2016)

finita comunque


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Agosto 2016)

E dai non rendiamogliela facile a ste scimmie analfabete


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Agosto 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> dovevamo stare 1a1...se abate è un disabile non è colpa di nessuno d'altra parte..



.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Agosto 2016)

Ed anche quest'anno "Speriamo che questa stagione si concluda il prima possibile"


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Agosto 2016)

La personalità di una sedia, hanno smesso di giocare


----------



## 666psycho (27 Agosto 2016)

dai ripigliamoci!


----------



## dottor Totem (27 Agosto 2016)

Perdere questa partita sarebbe incredibile contro questo napoli. Forza ragazzi.


----------



## dottor Totem (27 Agosto 2016)

Per un suso che cresce esponenzialmente c'è un bonaventura che pascola.


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2016)

Santo Gigio


----------



## 666psycho (27 Agosto 2016)

mamma mia


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Agosto 2016)

Bravo Donna


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Agosto 2016)

bravo gigio


----------



## dottor Totem (27 Agosto 2016)

Kucka è uno spettatore.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Agosto 2016)

male abate sempre fuori posizione


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Agosto 2016)

Gomez ricordati le tue origini e fai fuori Mertens


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (27 Agosto 2016)

Che cancro abate, l'ansia decidendo sia per noi che per loro.. Dentro Antonelli dai...


----------



## dottor Totem (27 Agosto 2016)

Il nostro centrocampo è un ectoplasma.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Agosto 2016)

bacca mi sa che stasera non vede boccia


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2016)

Mamma mia.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Agosto 2016)

Grande Donna


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Agosto 2016)

donnarumma mamma mia


----------



## 666psycho (27 Agosto 2016)

grande gigio! sta evitando la goleada


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Agosto 2016)

bonaventura si è scansato sull'avanzata del napoli...


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2016)

Qua finisce male, come previsto.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Agosto 2016)

Sto cesso


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2016)

Tanto conta la prestazione...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Agosto 2016)

Ahahah ovvio


----------



## 666psycho (27 Agosto 2016)

ciao, come non detto, finisce in goleada...


----------



## kolao95 (27 Agosto 2016)

Dio...


----------



## Kaw (27 Agosto 2016)

E vabbè, ora mi sa che è andata...


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Agosto 2016)

Ancora Milik


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Agosto 2016)

Sono semplicemente scarsi che ci vuoi fare


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Tanto conta la prestazione...



Contano i primi 10 minuti!


----------



## Hellscream (27 Agosto 2016)

Vediamo un po' come posso impiegare la serata...


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Agosto 2016)

se ciao kucka

prenderemo una valanga di goal anche quest'anno


----------



## Aron (27 Agosto 2016)

Finita.

Esito scontato per questa partita.


----------



## dottor Totem (27 Agosto 2016)

Sentire galliani a inizio partita che parla di centrocampo a posto..


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Agosto 2016)

FAcciamo diventare pure fenomeno questo mezzo giocatore.


----------



## kolao95 (27 Agosto 2016)

Che manica di senzapalle. Son durati 20 minuti 'sti pagliacci.


----------



## Lorenzo (27 Agosto 2016)

Ma Milik non l'avete mai visto giocare ed è un cesso? Me la spiegate sta cosa per favore?


----------



## Hellscream (27 Agosto 2016)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Sono semplicemente scarsi che ci vuoi fare



Esattamente questo. E' chiaro, limpido, palese a tutti da un anno se non di più. Sono scarsi, è inutile fare discorsi di qua e di là, sono semplicemente, scarsi.


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2016)

Mamma mia che robaccia.


----------



## kolao95 (27 Agosto 2016)

Tra l'altro gol su calcio piazzato, ovviamente.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Agosto 2016)

Suso ha un ottimo tiro, tra settimana scorsa e oggi ne ha dato la dimostrazione, deve provarci di più


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Agosto 2016)

Ma dove vuoi andare con sti morti di sonno. Solo noi potevamo prendere due gol da sto palo della luce


----------



## neversayconte (27 Agosto 2016)

E' già finita perchè sono più forti


----------



## massvi (27 Agosto 2016)

Il tesoretto. 155 milioni gli italiani e i giovani. Umiliati da Allan, Callejon, Milik, Hisaj.
Ma si sapeva.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Agosto 2016)

.


----------



## ignaxio (27 Agosto 2016)

Ma da quando Millik è scarso, scusate?


----------



## massvi (27 Agosto 2016)

Ma e' Mertens o Maradona?


----------



## massvi (27 Agosto 2016)

Bonaventura più scarso di Montolivo.


----------



## __king george__ (27 Agosto 2016)

i cinesi dovranno tirare fuori taaanti soldi altro che chiacchere...


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2016)

Mica è una sorpresa, è?

L'andazzo si era capito già contro il Torino.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Agosto 2016)

Come già detto dopo la partita col Torino, in difesa siamo agghiaccianti, non solo come singoli ma proprio come fase difensiva.


----------



## massvi (27 Agosto 2016)

Ringraziassero Donnarumma altrimenti pareggiavano la prima e la seconda stavano 0-5 al primo tempo. Bacca andasse via.


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> i cinesi dovranno tirare fuori taaanti soldi altro che chiacchere...



Servono 300 milioni, in un'unica sessione di mercato.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Agosto 2016)

i corner corti


----------



## dottor Totem (27 Agosto 2016)

Il lancio di montolivo era in diretta?


----------



## Milo (27 Agosto 2016)

Boia e pensare che m'ero illuso dopo i primi 10 minuti...


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Servono 300 milioni, in un'unica sessione di mercato.



300? se hai qualche titolare.. lo United ha speso 150 solo per una paio di giocatori.. noi dobbiamo cambiare l'intera rosa Solo Donna è titolare. 

Qua servono 500


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (27 Agosto 2016)

Prego Gesù per il fatto che non la possa neanche vedere... Per fortuna va..


----------



## sette (27 Agosto 2016)

Non so perché, ma mi sento solo di dire che senza l'ammmooorrree del Bresidente staremmo già sotto di 4-0.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



cinesi fate in fretta


----------



## The Ripper (27 Agosto 2016)

Abate non può giocare a calcio.
Comunque 4 gol subiti e un rigore in 125 minuti. 
Che fase difensiva mamma mia


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2016)

E calcolate che questi stanno giocando con le riserve. Mancano tutti i nuovi acquisti...


----------



## ScArsenal83 (27 Agosto 2016)

Montolivo imbarazzante fin dall'inizio..gli altri spariti dopo il gol..per ora salverei solo Gustavo Gomez considerando che è alla prima a partita ...oltre a San Gigio ovviamente


----------



## 666psycho (27 Agosto 2016)

ma Bacca sta giocando??


----------



## kolao95 (27 Agosto 2016)

Doveri.....


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Agosto 2016)

Vai Niang spaccali tutti


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Abate non può giocare a calcio.
> Comunque 4 gol subiti e un rigore in 125 minuti.
> Che fase difensiva mamma mia



Montella guarda la prestazione. Il risultato ed i gol subiti non contano.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Agosto 2016)

primo tempo: si salva solo donnarumma, poi il deserto


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Agosto 2016)

666psycho ha scritto:


> ma Bacca sta giocando??



Si diverte palla al piede negli allenamenti, nel calcio non si corre non siamo mica Bolt cit.


----------



## kolao95 (27 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> E calcolate che questi stanno giocando con le riserve. Mancano tutti i nuovi acquisti...



Veramente son tutti titolari questi. Zielinski, Diawara, Giaccherini, Tonelli e Rog faranno le riserve


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2016)

Datemi Conte.


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2016)

*Napoli - Milan 2-0 fine PT*


----------



## massvi (27 Agosto 2016)

Pagliaccio Niang che con il suo neurone si mette a fare il gangster.


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Mica è una sorpresa, è?
> 
> L'andazzo si era capito già contro il Torino.



Esatto quando al 90 sei sopra 3 1 e rischi di fartela pareggiare in casa già capisci come sarà l'annata. Montella non è un oracolo e i calciatori vuoi o non vuoi sono questi


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Agosto 2016)

Patetici, 10 minuti di controllo e poi castrazione collettiva


----------



## Kaw (27 Agosto 2016)

Dopo il primo gol siamo usciti dal campo, semplicemente spariti...


----------



## massvi (27 Agosto 2016)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> Abate non può giocare a calcio.
> Comunque 4 gol subiti e un rigore in 125 minuti.
> Che fase difensiva mamma mia



Aggiungici 2 miracoli di Donnarumma e un paio di tiri fuori di cm.


----------



## Mille e una notte (27 Agosto 2016)

La squadra si è completamente spenta, assurdo


----------



## __king george__ (27 Agosto 2016)

"c'è da piangere" cit.Confalonieri...


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Agosto 2016)

siamo totalmente spariti dopo 15 minuti buoni, bah


----------



## Dany20 (27 Agosto 2016)

Primi 20 minuti buoni poi il crollo totale. Peccato, soprattutto per quell'occasione con Abate. Adesso è dura.


----------



## The P (27 Agosto 2016)

Dai ragazzi. De Sciglio, Abate e Gomez scandalosi a livello di prestazione. Non è una questione di fase difensiva, ma di errori individuali. La fase difensiva comunque deve migliorare assolutamente.


----------



## massvi (27 Agosto 2016)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Primi 20 minuti buoni poi il crollo totale. Peccato, soprattutto per quell'occasione con Abate. Adesso è dura.



E' giusto, non possiamo mica sempre segnare al primo tiro immeritatamente. Non capita sempre a Bacca la palla.


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Agosto 2016)

abate agghiacciante stasera, mertens gli sfugge da tutte le parti. 

suso boh, è tornato il giocatorino del pre-genoa, lo toglierei, metto jack nei 3 davanti e rinforzerei il centrocampo.


----------



## IronJaguar (27 Agosto 2016)

Tutto come prevedibile, il divario tra le due squadre è questo e anche di più. 
Sarebbe potuta cambiare se avesse segnato Abate, ma i valori in campo parlano chiaro gli siamo superiori solo nel portiere.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Datemi Conte.



Mah.. secondo me uno vale l'altro.. questa rosa è davvero scarsissima. Credo neppure Conte....


----------



## 666psycho (27 Agosto 2016)

Male male... abbiamo fatto bene 10 min. Dopo il gol siamo spariti. In fase difensiva facciamo troppo schifo. Il miglior in campo è stato Donnarumma e questo dice tutto.. Speriamo di vedere un altro secondo tempo, almeno tirar fuori le palle e giocarla fino alla fine! non voglio un altro 4 a 0... Tutti indegni!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Agosto 2016)

Buon inizio, discreto impegno, ma la squadra è questa... c'è poco da fare.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Agosto 2016)

The P ha scritto:


> Dai ragazzi. De Sciglio, Abate e Gomez scandalosi a livello di prestazione. Non è una questione di fase difensiva, ma di errori individuali. La fase difensiva comunque deve migliorare assolutamente.



Kucka non ha aiutato per niente quelli dietro


----------



## The P (27 Agosto 2016)

comunque la diffrenza di spessore con il Napoli è pazzesca. Ma solo i terzini e Jorginho fanno una differenza enorme rispetto ai nostri.


----------



## malos (27 Agosto 2016)

Per sistemare sta squadra servono quasi i soldi spesi per comprare il Milan.


----------



## Sheva my Hero (27 Agosto 2016)

Famo schifo. Lo dico da una vita, un escrementi resta un escremento anche con il nastro rosso.


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Agosto 2016)

Tranquilli ora entra Uallarito Sosa


----------



## VonVittel (27 Agosto 2016)

Io non mi lamento più di tanto. Sono molto più forti, noi abbiamo una squadra da 8°-9° posto, l'unica cosa che potevamo fare era stare attenti in difesa e sperare nello 0-0 a fine primo tempo. Purtroppo Mertens stasera è Maradona e con un episodio la partita cambia totalmente.
Abbiamo perso quando Milik ha calciato male a porta vuota... Quando questi sono accompagnati dall'entusiasmo del pubblico non li riprendi più.


----------



## Mille e una notte (27 Agosto 2016)

La cosa poco piacevole è sapere di guardare il secondo tempo a partita già chiusa


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Agosto 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Io non mi lamento più di tanto. Sono molto più forti, noi abbiamo una squadra da 8°-9° posto, l'unica cosa che potevamo fare era stare attenti in difesa e sperare nello 0-0 a fine primo tempo. Purtroppo Mertens stasera è Maradona e con un episodio cambia totalmente la partita.
> Abbiamo perso quando Milik ha calciato male a porta vuota... Quando questi sono accompagnati dall'entusiasmo del pubblico non li riprendi più.



La penso come te, sono scontri impari.
Più di sperare in pestazioni dignitose e con un po' di impegno, non si può fare.


----------



## goleador 70 (27 Agosto 2016)

Che cesso De Sciglio 

Una roba imbarazzante 

E qualcuno ha il coraggio di chiamarlo Gioiello


----------



## clanton (27 Agosto 2016)

malos ha scritto:


> Per sistemare sta squadra servono quasi i soldi spesi per comprare il Milan.



Comunque non è questa la partita che dobbiamo vincere ..sono le prossime tre con squadre come noi mediocri e che vincendo ci possono far mantenere una posizione decente ...ma io la vedo molto brutta e la vedevo così anche dopo il secondo tempo con il torino .... ho paura !!!
Siamo a posto così non esce e non entra nessuno ..la solita bestemmia prepartita del pelato


----------



## BELOUFA (27 Agosto 2016)

Occhio che l'equivoco sta nel ritenere validi quelei presuntamente forti....Romagnoli Bonaventura ecc...sono 2 pippe


----------



## Chrissonero (27 Agosto 2016)

Io non aveva visto la partita control l'Torino e dico WOW! siamo ancora peggio di quanto pensavo..


----------



## kolao95 (27 Agosto 2016)

A me la cosa che dà fastidio è che si son spenti dopo l'1-0, neanche la forza di reagire questi pezzenti.


----------



## Pampu7 (27 Agosto 2016)

Devo riattivare la modalità "fregarmene di tutto" per evitare di incavolarmi dopo soli 45 minuti.Non ne vale la pena tanto non cambierà mai niente


----------



## The Ripper (27 Agosto 2016)

mertens è costato quanto constant


----------



## clanton (27 Agosto 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Io non aveva visto la partita control l'Torino e dico WOW! siamo ancora peggio di quanto pensavo..



Chissà cosa ne pensano i cinesi che rischiano l'anno prossimo di fare un mercato per trionfare in serie B


----------



## Nicktedo81 (27 Agosto 2016)

Peccato..finche abbiamo giocato concentrati abbiamo fatto molto bene..é bastato un episodio sfortunato per distruggere tutto...é pazzesco come molto prima che tecnicamente, questa squadra é molto molto molto debole mentalmente...si sono sciolti...


----------



## Il Genio (27 Agosto 2016)

BELOUFA ha scritto:


> Occhio che l'equivoco sta nel ritenere validi quelei presuntamente forti....Romagnoli Bonaventura ecc...sono 2 pippe



Diglielo


----------



## clanton (27 Agosto 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Io non aveva visto la partita control l'Torino e dico WOW! siamo ancora peggio di quanto pensavo..



Chissà cosa ne pensano i cinesi che rischiano l'anno prossimo di fare un mercato per trionfare in serie B


----------



## ildemone85 (27 Agosto 2016)

inutile guardare ste partite, la vera partita si gioca a settembre


----------



## Aragorn (27 Agosto 2016)

Nel pre-partita guardando le varie grafiche che accostavano i due schieramenti era evidente la notevole differenza di qualità, persino le riserve del Napoli sono meglio di molti nostri titolari. Se Montella è furbo da qui a gennaio farebbe meglio a riporre parzialmente nel comodino il suo credo tattico e a Mihajlovicizzarsi (scusate il termine orripilante), dal momento che la nostra attuale situazione ha molte più analogie con quella che ha trovato alla Samp piuttosto che a quella di Firenze.


----------



## dottor Totem (27 Agosto 2016)

BELOUFA ha scritto:


> Occhio che l'equivoco sta nel ritenere validi quelei presuntamente forti....Romagnoli Bonaventura ecc...sono 2 pippe



Pippe no ma sicuramente romagnoli va ridimensionato e bonaventura dopo il rinnovo è in calo mostruoso. Romagnoli ha alcune attenuanti ma per bonaventura come abate montolivo e purtroppo kucka non ce ne sono.


----------



## Miracle1980 (27 Agosto 2016)

Qui finisce male...


----------



## Ecthelion (27 Agosto 2016)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> Nel pre-partita guardando le varie grafiche che accostavano i due schieramenti era evidente la notevole differenza di qualità, persino le riserve del Napoli sono meglio di molti nostri titolari. Se Montella è furbo da qui a gennaio farebbe meglio a riporre parzialmente nel comodino il suo credo tattico e a Mihajlovicizzarsi (scusate il termine orripilante), dal momento che la nostra attuale situazione ha molte più analogie con quella che ha trovato alla Samp piuttosto che a quella di Firenze.



Purtroppo è proprio così.


----------



## Chrissonero (27 Agosto 2016)

clanton ha scritto:


> Chissà cosa ne pensano i cinesi che rischiano l'anno prossimo di fare un mercato per trionfare in serie B



Già da gennaio devono prendere calciatori veri, non mi piace anche la passività di Montella.


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Agosto 2016)

E prendi la porta....


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2016)

Niang...


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Agosto 2016)

e quando segna niang


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Agosto 2016)

Il nostro Renzie in panchina mi sta già annoiando


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Agosto 2016)

Gollll Niang


----------



## Il Genio (27 Agosto 2016)

A quelli che criticano Milik, la notate la differenza con Bacca o no?
Uno gioca a calcio, l'altro dorme aspettando chissà cosa


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2016)

*Gran gol di Niang!*


----------



## dottor Totem (27 Agosto 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> e quando segna niang



Mo


----------



## kolao95 (27 Agosto 2016)

Daiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Kaw (27 Agosto 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> e quando segna niang



Adesso


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Agosto 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> e quando segna niang



eccolo 

speriamo che ora il napoli subisca un po' di pressione


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Agosto 2016)

quel gobbo di de sciglio c'ha una voglia......

se fosse ancora buona l'offerta della juve glielo spedirei a torino a calci nel didietro.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Agosto 2016)

espulso sarro


----------



## VonVittel (27 Agosto 2016)

Ora l'inerzia è tutta dalla nostra parte. Proverei Lapadula al posto di Bacca se continuano a farlo giocare spalle alla porta a fare sponde. Fa troppa fatica


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2016)

Ha buttato fuori Don Pietro.

St'arbitro è un uomo morto.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Agosto 2016)

niang non finisce la partita


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Agosto 2016)

Goooooooooooool Suso gran gol


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2016)

Gooooooooollllllllllll


----------



## BossKilla7 (27 Agosto 2016)

Gol di Robben


----------



## VonVittel (27 Agosto 2016)

Susoooooooo finalmente prende la portaaaaaa


----------



## kolao95 (27 Agosto 2016)

che goooolll cavolooo


----------



## Kaw (27 Agosto 2016)

mamma mia Suso


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2016)

Minchia che gol!

Bravo Suso


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Agosto 2016)

*Che gooaaallll di Susooooooooooooooooooo*


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Agosto 2016)

Madonna che gol


----------



## VonVittel (27 Agosto 2016)

L'ho detto in queste partite un episodio cambia TOTALMENTE il match! Dobbiamo pungere ora!


----------



## 666psycho (27 Agosto 2016)

ma che gol! godo troppo!


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Agosto 2016)

ottima reazione, adesso vediamo se teniamo


----------



## Mille e una notte (27 Agosto 2016)

Daiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## diavolo (27 Agosto 2016)

Suso


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Agosto 2016)

forse sono un folle ma cambierei Bacca con Rapadura... giusto per provare...


----------



## 666psycho (27 Agosto 2016)

dai adesso stiamo concentrati e facciamo il terzo!


----------



## kolao95 (27 Agosto 2016)

Da quanto è non segnavamo due gol dopo uno svantaggio?


----------



## dottor Totem (27 Agosto 2016)

Sarebbe bello se anche bonaventura e montolivo uscissero dal coma.


----------



## 666psycho (27 Agosto 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> forse sono un folle ma cambierei Bacca con Rapadura... giusto per provare...



anch'io! tanto bacca nn sta giocando


----------



## Mille e una notte (27 Agosto 2016)

Che bello daiiiiiiiii la partita è di nuovo in piedi!!


----------



## Schism75 (27 Agosto 2016)

Questa squadra con un regista vero, un centrocampista più forte di Kucka e una prima punta che sia giocatore di calcio, un centrale difensivo potrebbe dire la sua.


----------



## 666psycho (27 Agosto 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Da quanto è non segnavamo due gol dopo uno svantaggio?



da almeno 3 anni


----------



## Mille e una notte (27 Agosto 2016)

kolao95 ha scritto:


> Da quanto è non segnavamo due gol dopo uno svantaggio?


 tantissimo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Agosto 2016)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Questa squadra con un regista vero, un centrocampista più forte di Kucka e una prima punta che sia giocatore di calcio, un centrale difensivo potrebbe dire la sua.



Insomma...4/11 nuovi


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Agosto 2016)

Ehm mi sono perso l'inizio del secondo tempo, cambiato qualcosa mi sa


----------



## 666psycho (27 Agosto 2016)

stiamo subendo troppo, se non ci ripigliamo ci segnano. scontatissimo


----------



## David Gilmour (27 Agosto 2016)

Niang-Suso, finalmente!


----------



## Chrissonero (27 Agosto 2016)

Ma questi ragazzi giocano solo 10 minuti per tempo?


----------



## kolao95 (27 Agosto 2016)

Dai raga', però.. Non molliamo ora.


----------



## 666psycho (27 Agosto 2016)

eccolo là...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Agosto 2016)

Per me Gomez ha preso la palla qui.


----------



## VonVittel (27 Agosto 2016)

Che sia maledetto Valeri.


----------



## Kaw (27 Agosto 2016)

Stiamo soffrendo troppo!!!!


----------



## VonVittel (27 Agosto 2016)

Questi sono errori da NON fare


----------



## Schism75 (27 Agosto 2016)

Gomez con i piedi mi pare molto scarso, come immaginavo.


----------



## 666psycho (27 Agosto 2016)

Niang litiga troppo con il pallone..


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (27 Agosto 2016)

Svegliati coi cambi...


----------



## VonVittel (27 Agosto 2016)

Che ci siamo divorati


----------



## Aragorn (27 Agosto 2016)

Evitare di regalare altri gol agli avversari sarebbe cosa alquanto gradita


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Agosto 2016)

I fantastici passaggi di Capitan Carisma.


----------



## kolao95 (27 Agosto 2016)

Troppi gialli.


----------



## Schism75 (27 Agosto 2016)

De sciglio è veramente svogliato.


----------



## unbreakable (27 Agosto 2016)

Sto descigl'io che palle


----------



## Chrissonero (27 Agosto 2016)

De Sciglio è una cosa incredibile, e un MORTO!! deve entrare Antonelli subito!


----------



## Aron (27 Agosto 2016)

De Sciglio al Milan è sempre la solita roba.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Agosto 2016)

15 milioni De Ciglio


----------



## kolao95 (27 Agosto 2016)

Niente De Sciglio non gliela fa con noi.


----------



## Mille e una notte (27 Agosto 2016)

De Sciglio sta completamente dormendo!


----------



## Kaw (27 Agosto 2016)

Male Jack oggi.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Agosto 2016)

Bonaventura bella partita di me


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Agosto 2016)

montolivo ridicolo che va fino dal portiere per poi lasciare le voragini a centrocampo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Agosto 2016)

Il movimento di De Sciglio contro Callejon e stato da censura.


----------



## Schism75 (27 Agosto 2016)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Insomma...4/11 nuovi



Esatto, il mercato che non è stato fatto.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Agosto 2016)

Contro il Napoli basta arrivare avanti e provarci, quasi tutte le volte che siamo andati avanti = occasione da gol


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Agosto 2016)

Che problemi ha Reina? Mammamia che squadra di perdenti esaltati


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Agosto 2016)

Mamma mia


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2016)

E ti pareva.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Agosto 2016)

Azione partita dopo un fallo NETTISSIMO su Niang. Nettissimo. Che schifo.


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Agosto 2016)

che palleeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2016)

De Sciglio è proprio un ritardato


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Agosto 2016)

SE va beh altro gol di rimpallo e niente stasera va cosi.


----------



## Kaw (27 Agosto 2016)

Ma nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## VonVittel (27 Agosto 2016)

E quando li fai sti cambi, beota!


----------



## Schism75 (27 Agosto 2016)

Ecco a che servono i centrocampisti forti. Zielinski... De sciglio per me può essere venduto subito. È uno scarsi incredibile.


----------



## kolao95 (27 Agosto 2016)

Montolivo..


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Agosto 2016)

Io non ho parole MA ABATE COSA FA COSA FA COSA FA

Quello UN UNOO UNOOOO UN UNICO movimento fa e gliel'ha fatto fare TRE VOLTE


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Agosto 2016)

de sciglioooooooooooooooooooo maledetto


----------



## Tifo'o (27 Agosto 2016)

5 gol in due partite.. che schifo


----------



## neversayconte (27 Agosto 2016)

Gomez mi fa schifo forte, incerto e sempre fuori posizione. 
da rivedere


----------



## 666psycho (27 Agosto 2016)

eh vabbè ciao.... mi sa che qua è finita davvero..


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Agosto 2016)

Grande anche il nostro capitano che non fa il fallo tattico


----------



## alcyppa (27 Agosto 2016)

Abate, Montolivo e De Scoglio devono bruciare


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> De Sciglio è proprio un ritardato



15-25 milioni? No, no, abbiamo visto che all'Europeo il suo 6 in pagella l'ha preso, bisogna tenerlo


----------



## Schism75 (27 Agosto 2016)

Ecco Kucka. Ma no teniamocelo. Teniamocelo sto fenomeno,


----------



## neversayconte (27 Agosto 2016)

Questi appena spingono un attimo sull'acceleratore sono nell'area piccola.
impossibile portare via punti.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Agosto 2016)

*Seconda espulsione in due partite. Finita.*


----------



## Chrissonero (27 Agosto 2016)

E De Sciglio dorme dorme e dorme.. Callejon ringrazia, certo Abate e il pollo di Mertens.


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2016)

Che robaccia


----------



## 666psycho (27 Agosto 2016)

kucka espulso, ci mancava questa...


----------



## Kaw (27 Agosto 2016)

Vabè, finita...


----------



## kolao95 (27 Agosto 2016)

Valeri è uno schifo unico. Prima della ripartenza del gol c'era una spinta netta su Niang, 'sto infame non ha fischiato. Crepasse 'sto infame.


----------



## neversayconte (27 Agosto 2016)

-


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2016)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Questi appena spingono un attimo sull'acceleratore sono nell'area piccola.
> impossibile portare via punti.



Ma infatti siamo rimasti in partita solo perchè loro si sono addormentati.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Agosto 2016)

Rotfl sisi fallo da espulsione

Comunque Kucka ottima partita rotfl


----------



## VonVittel (27 Agosto 2016)

Era scontato il rosso a uno tra Kucka e Gomez. Stupido lui che protesta pure.

Montella dorme coi cambi e abbiam beccato un gol e un'espulsione


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Agosto 2016)

non se ne può più di sti mezzi arbitri, se non è quel cane di tagliavento è quest'altro, mabbastaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Agosto 2016)

Si ma che sedere ha sto Napoli dai.


----------



## ignaxio (27 Agosto 2016)

Arbitro Putin


----------



## Kaw (27 Agosto 2016)

Queste cose sono inaccettabili però, io non riesco a capire come si possa fare così.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Agosto 2016)

Valeri ridicolo


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Agosto 2016)

[MENTION=133]Magnus_Marcus[/MENTION] alla prossima parola censurata verrai bannato.


----------



## danyaj87 (27 Agosto 2016)

Espulsione giusta, cavolo fai il fallo da giallo e fai pure così? Ci vorrebbe un multone. Comunque un cambio loro e noi ci siamo aperti in due.


----------



## Milo (27 Agosto 2016)

Io a sti punti gli ultimi 10 minuti proverei lapadula


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Agosto 2016)

Sto nano di me contro di noi diventa Ronaldo


----------



## kolao95 (27 Agosto 2016)

Bacca ectoplasma, ma si sapeva.


----------



## VonVittel (27 Agosto 2016)

Lapadula e Uallarito doveva mettere. Due cambi doveva fare. Al 65' però.
Abbiamo buttato via un'occasione clamorosa


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2016)

Entra Uallarito


----------



## ignaxio (27 Agosto 2016)

Segna Sosa al 90' in semi rovesciata


----------



## 666psycho (27 Agosto 2016)

cmq 5 gol subiti in 170 minuti...


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Agosto 2016)

Ma che cambi sono scusate?!


----------



## Schism75 (27 Agosto 2016)

Continuo a dire che bacca è un giocatore inutile. O segna con un occasioni facili come domenica scorsa, o non serve a nulla.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Agosto 2016)

Sosa al ritorno dai suoi amati tifosi!! 

Cambio interessante


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Agosto 2016)

Ci stanno perculando. Che rabbia.


----------



## gabuz (27 Agosto 2016)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ma che cambi sono scusate?!



Per fare il 4-4-1


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Agosto 2016)

abate lo toglie dopo aver regalato 2 gol a mertens.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Agosto 2016)

Stiamo difendendo il 3-2, non pressiamo nemmeno


----------



## kolao95 (27 Agosto 2016)

Calabria, svegliati..


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Agosto 2016)

Gomez è un malato mentale, mi piace


----------



## kolao95 (27 Agosto 2016)

Gianlu', pienzc tu.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Agosto 2016)

ogni volta mi trattengo dall'augurare il peggio a questo arbitro...


----------



## Hellscream (27 Agosto 2016)

Già immagino il commento post partita "Prova di grande carattere, abbiamo rimontato 2 gol a Napoli e non è facile per nessuno. Cosa? Abbiamo perso? Vabbè, chi se ne frega di questo"


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Agosto 2016)

Dai Lapadinho


----------



## gabuz (27 Agosto 2016)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Stiamo difendendo il 3-2, non pressiamo nemmeno



All'85, a Napoli, in 10 contro 11 cosa speri di fare? Di assediarli? 
Voi credete ancora che siamo il Milan di Sacchi.
Siamo come la Samp che 13 anni fa veniva a San Siro. In queste condizioni speranze zero


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Agosto 2016)

Insulti di Albiol.



Valeri non vede e non sente. Fenomeno.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Agosto 2016)

Rigore stranetto...


----------



## kolao95 (27 Agosto 2016)

Spaccalo di mazzate, Roma


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Agosto 2016)

albiol sarebbe da espellere come kucka


----------



## Schism75 (27 Agosto 2016)

Ma che ha in testa Niang. Che ti dice la testa?


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Agosto 2016)

fuori 2... grande valeri


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Agosto 2016)

Stupido Niang. Ma Reina non si vergogna?


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Agosto 2016)

Reina è un pagliaccio


----------



## VonVittel (27 Agosto 2016)

Ma sono stupidi. Mentalmente ritardati questi ragazzi


----------



## Kaw (27 Agosto 2016)

ma nonsi può fare così dai...


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Agosto 2016)

Rigore clamoroso ovviamente non dato va beh dai abbiamo capito


----------



## kolao95 (27 Agosto 2016)

Giustamente prima non concede il rigore poi espelle. Magari venisse ritrovato dentro una pala di cemento questo qui..


----------



## gabuz (27 Agosto 2016)

Sì vabbè ma non hanno cervello. Ma che roba è?


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Agosto 2016)

che disastro.


----------



## neversayconte (27 Agosto 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Ma sono stupidi. Mentalmente ritardati questi ragazzi


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (27 Agosto 2016)

Che ritardato sto Niang


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2016)

Niang. Il solito.


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Agosto 2016)

Valeri palesemente in malafede dai


----------



## danyaj87 (27 Agosto 2016)

Era fallo per il napoli netta la gomitata di Gomez, non scherziamo. Espulsione giusta per Niang, cavolata catastrofica senza motivo.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Agosto 2016)

Sono senza parole


----------



## Aron (27 Agosto 2016)

Romagnoli e Donnarumma. Il resto è tutto da cambiare.


----------



## VonVittel (27 Agosto 2016)

Soprattutto con Valeri che se starnutisci ti espelle, ti metti a fare ste cose? Lo sai già che va a finire male!


----------



## Principe (27 Agosto 2016)

Espulsione inventata su l' ha appena sfiorata . Ma su dai , ha fatto una scena patetica


----------



## 666psycho (27 Agosto 2016)

3 espulsi in 2 partite...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Agosto 2016)

Se spaccano le gambe a qualche giocatore del Napoli esulto come se fosse una Champions.


----------



## BB7 (27 Agosto 2016)

Raga ma quale rigore quello gli ha spaccato la faccia


----------



## gabuz (27 Agosto 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> fuori 2... grande valeri



Sarà colpa di Valeri se non hanno neuroni


----------



## sette (27 Agosto 2016)

Colpisce ancora l'arbitro Valeria.

Comunque io panchinerei Abate e Calabria e farei giocare De Sciglio a destra.


----------



## Hellscream (27 Agosto 2016)

Aron ha scritto:


> Romagnoli e Donnarumma. Il resto è tutto da cambiare.



This. Tutte le altre discussioni stanno a zero.


----------



## gabuz (27 Agosto 2016)

Principe ha scritto:


> Espulsione inventata su l' ha appena sfiorata . Ma su dai , ha fatto una scena patetica



Ma dai facciamo i seri. Disturba il rinvio. Quella è ammonizione 10 volte su 10. Non scherziamo


----------



## ignaxio (27 Agosto 2016)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Raga ma quale rigore quello gli ha spaccato la faccia


sì, ma se non dai è fallo devi dare rigore


----------



## ignaxio (27 Agosto 2016)

4 minuti ovviamente


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Agosto 2016)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Sarà colpa di Valeri se non hanno neuroni



due secondi prima albiol ammonito manda a quel paese l'arbitro... niente


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Agosto 2016)

Dai Montolivo, rigirati intorno un'altra volta


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Agosto 2016)

sette ha scritto:


> Colpisce ancora l'arbitro Valeria.
> 
> Comunque io panchinerei Abate e Calabria e farei giocare De Sciglio a destra.



il de sciglio di stasera può andarsene a torino anche domani per quel che mi riguarda.


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2016)

Romagnoli Ahahhahahahaha


----------



## 666psycho (27 Agosto 2016)

idiota se prendeva il rosso


----------



## kolao95 (27 Agosto 2016)

Ahahahaha in 8


----------



## Schism75 (27 Agosto 2016)

Che fenomeno sto romagnoli. Che fenomeno.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Agosto 2016)

Si ammazzino i due ignoranti schifosi che si sono fatti espellere.

Vergognosi indegni luridi


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2016)

*Napoli - Milan 4-2 FINALE*


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Agosto 2016)

Rotfllllllll ahahahahahahhaha


----------



## kolao95 (27 Agosto 2016)

De Sciglio è una piaga. Vendetelo, bruciatelo, regalatelo.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Agosto 2016)

a essere pignoli era da rosso pure romagnoli


----------



## gabuz (27 Agosto 2016)

Ringraziate Valeri altrimenti con l'Udinese non avevamo nemmeno Romagnoli


----------



## Now i'm here (27 Agosto 2016)

sto già rimpiangendo sinisa.


----------



## The P (27 Agosto 2016)

ancora de sciglio. ma mettetelo fuori rosa.


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2016)

6 gol subiti in due partite.

Il bel giuoco.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (27 Agosto 2016)

Se ha dato gol non era espulsione, se dava rosso era rigore non gol... Bisogna vedere se era entrata o meno. .


----------



## 666psycho (27 Agosto 2016)

Dai almeno siamo migliorati, dal 4 a 0 del anno scorso al 4 a 2 di questi anno...


----------



## Hellscream (27 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Napoli - Milan 4-2 FINALE*



#SeNonEsceNessunoNonEntraNessuno.


----------



## IronJaguar (27 Agosto 2016)

Romagnoli LOL. Che gli devi dire a uno che fa una roba così...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Agosto 2016)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Ringraziate Valeri altrimenti con l'Udinese non avevamo nemmeno Romagnoli



Ma non ho capito, se da il gol... Perché ammonire/espellere? Per tentato suicidio?


----------



## Kaw (27 Agosto 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> a essere pignoli era da rosso pure romagnoli


Ha segnato, sennò era rosso sicuro. 
Meglio così.


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2016)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Ringraziate Valeri altrimenti con l'Udinese non avevamo nemmeno Romagnoli



Forse ci avrebbe fatto un favore!


----------



## Ragnet_7 (27 Agosto 2016)

De Sciglio la diagonale difensiva non sa nemmeno cos'è. I due goal di Callejon li ha lui sullo stomaco.


----------



## The Ripper (27 Agosto 2016)

6 gol subiti, 1 rigore contro, 3 espulsi. Tutto questo dopo 2 giornate.


----------



## Dany20 (27 Agosto 2016)

Ci avevo quasi creduto. Poi è successo il casino. Rigore non dato, Niang perde la testa. Che rabbia.


----------



## gabuz (27 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> 6 gol subiti in due partite.
> 
> Il bel giuoco.



Alla Samp a livello difensivo ha fatto peggio di Zenga.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (27 Agosto 2016)

Parliamoci chiaro: Valeri nei due momenti clou della gara ha fatto scelte osceno.

Fallo netto non fischiato su Niang. Pallone al Napoli e gol del 3-2.

Espulsione di Kucka a caso, quante ne sentono senza espellere? O e da fare sempre o mai. Detto cio, il caro Albiol lo ha insultato in modo molto piu netto. Ovviamente non e stato espulso. 

Cosi la partita e comunque stata decisa in gran parte dalle scelte arbitrali, oltre alle idiozie dei nostri giocatori.


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Forse ci avrebbe fatto un favore!



non abbiamo più difensori però


----------



## Aragorn (27 Agosto 2016)

La situazione è grave ma non seria


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> 6 gol subiti in due partite.
> 
> Il bel giuoco.



Bisogna dire che almeno ci si diverte di più, tanto con questa rosa che vuoi fare.


----------



## gabuz (27 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Forse ci avrebbe fatto un favore!



Ssshhhh che se non dici che è un fenomeno scendono in piazza!!


----------



## kolao95 (27 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Forse ci avrebbe fatto un favore!



Concordo, meglio Mararodrigo Ely


----------



## medjai (27 Agosto 2016)

Che schifo di squadra.


----------



## MaggieCloun (27 Agosto 2016)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Parliamoci chiaro: Valeri nei due momenti clou della gara ha fatto scelte osceno.
> 
> Fallo netto non fischiato su Niang. Pallone al Napoli e gol del 3-2.
> 
> ...



Tranquillo tanto i favori e sfavori si compensano poi


----------



## IronJaguar (27 Agosto 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> non abbiamo più difensori però



C'è ancora da chiedersi: quelli che abbiamo avuto finora lo sono? 
Da prenderla sul ridere perchè la rosa è semplicemetne imbarazzante


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Agosto 2016)

Un ammassio di incompetenti senza cervello.


----------



## Il Genio (27 Agosto 2016)

La partita di oggi mi ha portato a miliardi di bestemmie ed una serie di considerazioni 
Montella è bravo ma deve anticipare le sostituzioni
Abbiamo 5/6 giocatori di enorme prospettiva
Bacca è inutile 
De sciglio se avesse giocato in squadra con me ai miei tempi avrebbe preso decine di schiaffoni, forse di più
Bonaventura è, purtroppo, un mezzo giocatore salito alle cronache come il salvatore della patria solo perché era l'unico decente in una squadra di caproni
Abate rimane scarso ma dimostra con il comportamento in campo di essere lui il capitano
Montolivo e i suoi soci a centrocampo sono un cancro


----------



## sette (27 Agosto 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> De Sciglio la diagonale difensiva non sa nemmeno cos'è. I due goal di Callejon li ha lui sullo stomaco.



No. E' Abate (mi viene il disgusto solo a scriverne il nome) che ha fatto sembrare Mertens come Maradona sulla sua fascia.


----------



## wfiesso (27 Agosto 2016)

Melma, devono solo vergognarsi, comunque Valeria da inchiesta


----------



## Ragnet_7 (27 Agosto 2016)

sette ha scritto:


> No. E' Abate (mi viene il disgusto solo a scriverne il nome) che ha fatto sembrare Mertens come Maradona sulla sua fascia.



si ma se Gigio respinge tu devi essere la per la miseria infame


----------



## Pampu7 (27 Agosto 2016)

Una squadra con limiti mentali e non vado oltre


----------



## Chrissonero (27 Agosto 2016)

Partita strana.. fa male vedere il Milan cosi senza un minimo di equillibrio, presi 6 in 180 minuti eh poi con almeno altri 6 miracoli del portiero.. gente come Abate, De Sciglio e Montolivo semplicemente non possono piu stare al Milan, sono loro il reflesso di questo disastro, sono malatti, anche per un bene di loro, della sua salute devono andarsene..

Gigio 8
Abate 3 
Gomez 6
Romagnoli 5
De sciglio 3
Montolivo 3
Kucka 4
Jack 5
Suso 6
Niang 6
Bacca 5

Pd. Pasalic dopo l'allenamento di domatina dovrebbe essere titolare di questa squadra.


----------



## David Gilmour (27 Agosto 2016)

Esatto, una pena. Non ci stanno di testa. Niang va venduto prima di subito, è tarato. Montolivo, De Sciglio aiuto. Aiuto! Grazie al Brescidende e al Condor per aver migliorato la rosa, vi auguro il peggio. E complimenti a Montella per i cambi tempestivi. Visto Zielinski? Ovviamente, dovevamo prenderlo noi.


----------



## Il Genio (27 Agosto 2016)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Ci avevo quasi creduto. Poi è successo il casino. Rigore non dato, Niang perde la testa. Che rabbia.



Niang non ha perso un emerita cippa, è Reina che è un pagliaccio e Valeri con lui


----------



## The Ripper (27 Agosto 2016)

donnarumma 7
abate 3
gomez 6
romagnoli 5,5
de sciglio 4
kucka 4
montolivo 5
bonaventura 5
suso 6
bacca 4
niang 6,5

montella 5


----------



## gabuz (27 Agosto 2016)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Ma non ho capito, se da il gol... Perché ammonire/espellere? Per tentato suicidio?



Ti sei accorto che il gol è successivo all'intervento del genio di Romagnoli?
Il giallo è il minimo. Se Valeri avesse fischiato subito il rigore senza aspettare sarebbe stato rosso.


----------



## Dany20 (27 Agosto 2016)

Una cosa che ho notato è stata la reazione che abbiamo avuto. Gli anni scorsi eravamo sempre molli, ma non è bastato. Solita roba.


----------



## The Ripper (27 Agosto 2016)

voglio abate e montolivo FUORI DALLE PALLEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Non se ne può più!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sette (27 Agosto 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> si ma se Gigio respinge tu devi essere la per la miseria infame



si ma si Ebete sapesse fare il suo lavoro Gigio non dovrebbe neanche respingere


----------



## MissRossonera (27 Agosto 2016)

La sintesi èer un po' ci hanno anche provato,ma sono semplicemente palesemente scarsi.E in alcuni casi anche idioti.Credo che visto l'andazzo Gigio sarà il migliore in campo per un bel po'.


----------



## alessandro77 (27 Agosto 2016)

partita strana, persa per clamorosi errori individuali, manca equilibrio, ma la rosa è quel che è..


----------



## Theochedeo (27 Agosto 2016)

Ma che cacchio vi aspettate? Ce la siamo giocata e qualche episodio è andato male. Punto.


----------



## Dany20 (27 Agosto 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Niang non ha perso un emerita cippa, è Reina che è un pagliaccio e Valeri con lui


Ma stava gesticolando con Reina, gli aveva impedito di rinviare la palla.


----------



## Hellscream (27 Agosto 2016)

Questa è una squadra tutta da rifare, tutta. Abbiamo avuto l'ennesiam riprova che il nostro centrocampo è completamente inesistente, la personalità non esiste in nessun elemento, tranne paradossalmente in Gigio. Il resto sono puri escrementi, il capitone il primo.


----------



## danyaj87 (27 Agosto 2016)

Beh analizzando, Abate osceno oggi, tre volte s'è fatto uccellare da Mertens (che sembrava un robben invertito), Montolivo tre palloni doveva gestire a metà ripresa e li ha persi entrambi, due volte per colpa sua e una per colpa di De Sciglio. Bacca oggi malissimo, non è riuscito a vincere un contrasto contro i centrali del Napoli. 

Note buone, Suso e Donnarumma (conferma per lui), Niang bene ma non benissimo, anche lui dovrebbe far salire più la squadra quando si spezza in due tronconi e l'unica alternativa e la palla lunga.

Discreti Bonaventura e Romagnoli, anche Gomez non male, ma da rivedere in alcuni frangenti specie quando esce palla al piede. 

Aspetto arbitrale, secondo me ha fatto bene, due errori: il fallo non fischiato su Niang per la spinta di Albiol (credo fosse lui il napoletano), il secondo errore nel non dare il fallo di Gomez su Albiol, evidente la gomitata, difficile da vedere però da dove era posizionato lui. Corrette le espulsioni (Kuko un pazzo, Niang di più) e bravo nel dare il vantaggio alla fine, che ci salva anche un uomo per la prossima giornata.


----------



## gabuz (27 Agosto 2016)

Il Genio ha scritto:


> Niang non ha perso un emerita cippa, è Reina che è un pagliaccio e Valeri con lui



Vabbè colpa dell'arbitro. Alzo le mani.

Se a parti invertite non avessero espulso un avversario che ammonito fa un cavolata come Niang avrei gridato allo scandalo. Questa è la verità


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (27 Agosto 2016)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Una cosa che ho notato è stata la reazione che abbiamo avuto. Gli anni scorsi eravamo sempre molli, ma non è bastato. Solita roba.



Nono tranquillo, è il Napoli che all'improvviso va in black out, lo fa con tutte


----------



## Hellscream (27 Agosto 2016)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> La sintesi èer un po' ci hanno anche provato,ma sono semplicemente palesemente scarsi.E in alcuni casi anche idioti.Credo che visto l'andazzo gigio sarà il migliore in campo per un bel po'.



.


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Agosto 2016)

Squadra senza nessuna tenuta mentale


----------



## Dany20 (27 Agosto 2016)

Comunque Montella mi dovrà spiegare il perché di Antonelli panchinato a De Sciglio. Quest'ultimo un disastro oggi.


----------



## markjordan (27 Agosto 2016)

de sciglio e' rinato


----------



## Schism75 (27 Agosto 2016)

Donnarumma 8 prova a parare il possibile

Abate 5 - prova a spingere ma concede sempre il tiro a Mertens
De sciglio 3 - giocatore semplicemente ridicolo. 3 goal dei 4 arrivano per il suo essere addormentato. In più non spinge mai e poi mai.
Gomez 5 - è il classico difensore paraguagio. Nulla di più. Come me lo aspettavo.
Romagnoli 5 - un po' meglio della partita con il Torino, ma l'intervento finale è proprio simbolo di quanto questo giocatore, per me, è solo discreto. Qui non c'entra avere compagni forti. Sono proprio le capacità atletiche e tecniche. Che per me scarseggiano.

Kucka 3 - per me doveva stare già al Torino. Giocatore scarso, e sciocco. A 30 anni, bella cosa. E schifiamo Baselli.
Montolivo s.v. - a che serve? Non fa nulla. Ma noi continuiamo a non sostituirlo mai. Bene così.
Bonaventura 5,5 - per me a centrocampo, nei 3, non piace. Meglio esterno. Anche dell'attacco a 3.

Suso 6 - segna un grandissimo goal, però a me non piace. È troppo discontinuo, cosa che questa squadra non si può permettere.
Bacca 4 - è lo stesso attaccante dello scorso anno. Se ha palle goal facili, segna. Sennò non serve a nulla. Ma noi rinunciamo a 30 milioni, per mister tripletta. Continuiamo così.
Niang 5 - bella partita. Ma poi fa la solita sciocchezza mentale. Speriamo non diventi come Balotelli. Io lo proverei come punta centrale.

Montella 5 - prova a dare un'idea di gioco. Qualcosa si vede, però ha un centrocampo improponibile per quello che vuole fare lui. E non forzare la mano per questa cosa, lo rende, per me, il primo colpevole delle sconfitte. Zielinski, giocatore che serviva a noi e che lui voleva, entra e spacca la partita in due. E non mi importa che decide Galliani e bla bla bla, perché il posto e la carriera sono i suoi. 30 milioni per giocatori che sono in panchina e non migliorano in nessun modo la squadra.

Poi non puoi non fare cambi per oltre 70 minuti, con Niang e Suso già ammoniti.


----------



## Nicktedo81 (27 Agosto 2016)

Per caritá..il Napoli é molto piu forte...ma partita decisa molto da episodi..i primi 20 minuti del primo e i primi 20 del secondo molto bene..


----------



## Mille e una notte (27 Agosto 2016)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Ci avevo quasi creduto. Poi è successo il casino. Rigore non dato, Niang perde la testa. Che rabbia.


 pure io ci stavo credendo. Comunque l arbitro c entra poco. È l umore della squadra che è fuori controllo e altamente variabile, ogni episodio può scatenare reazioni altamente improduttive


----------



## Dany20 (27 Agosto 2016)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Nono tranquillo, è il Napoli che all'improvviso va in black out, lo fa con tutte


Si ma una reazione come questa da parte del Milan non si vedeva da Milan Lecce 4-3 del 2011. Diamo un po' di meriti a questo povero Milan.


----------



## Aragorn (27 Agosto 2016)

L'unica cosa da conservare sono i colori sociali e Donnarumma, per il resto bisognerebbe cambiare tutto. Tutto ! dai dirigenti fino agli addetti alle pulizie, c'è urgenza di una catarsi totale.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (27 Agosto 2016)

A mio parere il calcio è fatto di due fasi...difensiva e offensiva ed una squadra non può ''scinderle'' privilegiando o l'una o l'altra
Ebbene questo Milan ha una fase difensiva imbarazzante e se non cerca di correggerla e migliorarla avrà enormi difficoltà a fare risultato non solo con il Napoli ma anche con squadre di più basso livello
E purtroppo le note negative non finiscono qua...Il Milan di questa sera si è dimostrato una squadra formata da giocatori immaturi...a parte le ''genialate'' commesse dai singoli anche come insieme hanno dimostrato di non saper minimamente gestire la partita

Come migliore in campo scelgo sicuramente Donnarumma che con le sue parate ha impedito un passivo più pesante
E per il peggiore scelgo i due difensori laterali Abate e De Sciglio...disastrosi a dir poco


----------



## Tobi (27 Agosto 2016)

Montolivo e Kucka mai piu in campo. Che faccia giocare Pasalic e Sosa


----------



## Theochedeo (27 Agosto 2016)

Nicktedo81 ha scritto:


> Per caritá..il Napoli é molto piu forte...ma partita decisa molto da episodi..i primi 20 minuti del primo e i primi 20 del secondo molto bene..



Esatto. Non capisco i commenti isterici. Neanche avessimo perso in casa col Crotone.


----------



## James Watson (27 Agosto 2016)

Aspetto positivo: ci hanno provato e sono rientrati dal 2-0 al 2-2, cosa che solo qualche tempo fa sarebbe stata IMPENSABILE.
Aspetto negativo: abbiamo una squadra di polli, kucka ha perso completamente la testa, sono convinto che se non si fosse fatto espellere ce la potevamo giocare.


----------



## alessandro77 (27 Agosto 2016)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Comunque Montella mi dovrà spiegare il perché di Antonelli panchinato a De Sciglio. Quest'ultimo un disastro oggi.



vatti a leggere i commenti di metà forum su Antonelli.. oggi che De Sciglio mi ha confermato ( non che ne avessi bisogno) di essere un bidone, si rimprovera Montella di non aver utilizzato Antonelli.. ragazzi, mettetevi d'accordo


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Agosto 2016)

alessandro77 ha scritto:


> vatti a leggere i commenti di metà forum su Antonelli.. oggi che De Sciglio mi ha confermato ( non che ne avessi bisogno) di essere un bidone, si rimprovera Montella di non aver utilizzato Antonelli.. ragazzi, mettetevi d'accordo



Ma infatti è un disastro la fascia sinistra.

Solo una squadra diretta da un mafioso come Galliani può presentarsi con De Sciglio\Antonelli\Vangioni e Abate\Calabria dall'altra parte


----------



## Milo (27 Agosto 2016)

Solo a me non è dispiaciuto gomez??

Peccato per quei 2 furboni che si sono fatti buttare fuori, altrimenti tutta la squadra ad eccezione di abate de sciglio e montolivo era oltre la sufficienza.

Montolivo è veramente inutile, fa schifo, è lento, perde i palloni, non è utile.

Con i laterali intanto rimetti Antonelli (il nostro miglior terzino) e se Calabria cresce puoi puntare su di lui... Ma cosa facciamo per Tontolivo???


----------



## VonVittel (27 Agosto 2016)

A parte la sconfitta, a parte la follia di Niang, Kucka e Romagnoli, a parte Montella che si scorda i cambi e ci fa perdere, a parte il black-out dopo l'1-0 (prevedibile in quelle situazioni), beh, devo dire che mi sono divertito molto. Purtroppo non sono queste le partite da vincere, però devo dire che molti elementi della squadra hanno onorato bene la partita e per poco non siamo riusciti a portar via qualcosa da un match perso.

La difesa è da migliorare, il centrocampo deve fare maggior filtro, altrimenti ad ogni partita prendiamo minimo 3 gol


----------



## markjordan (27 Agosto 2016)

alessandro77 ha scritto:


> vatti a leggere i commenti di metà forum su Antonelli.. oggi che De Sciglio mi ha confermato ( non che ne avessi bisogno) di essere un bidone, si rimprovera Montella di non aver utilizzato Antonelli.. ragazzi, mettetevi d'accordo


gia'
perche' il problema era rafforzare la juve con desciglio , avremmo tirato una bidonata e preso 2 giocatori , tanto vinceranno comunque 10 scudetti di fila


----------



## Nicktedo81 (27 Agosto 2016)

Resta il fatto che se butti fuori Kucka poi butti fuori anche Albiol che fa la stessa cosa però..
Stasera malissimo hanno fatto i terzini..i due centrali han fatto fin troppo bene considerando il tutto..
Anche in 10 stavamo tenendo molto bene il campo..Poi Niang ci ha ammazzato...


----------



## alessandro77 (27 Agosto 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Ma infatti è un disastro la fascia sinistra.
> 
> Solo una squadra diretta da un mafioso come Galliani può presentarsi con De Sciglio\Antonelli\Vangioni e Abate\Calabria dall'altra parte



ma vedi, forse sarò fuori di testa io, ma credo di essere uno dei pochi che preferisce Antonelli a De Sciglio.. il primo non è Garrincha nè un buon terzino, ma rispetto al secondo è Maldini il che è tutto dire


----------



## Victorss (27 Agosto 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> A parte la sconfitta, a parte la follia di Niang, Kucka e Romagnoli, a parte Montella che si scorda i cambi e ci fa perdere, a parte il black-out dopo l'1-0 (prevedibile in quelle situazioni), beh, devo dire che mi sono divertito molto. Purtroppo non sono queste le partite da vincere, però devo dire che molti elementi della squadra hanno onorato bene la partita e per poco non siamo riusciti a portar via qualcosa da un match perso.
> 
> La difesa è da migliorare, il centrocampo deve fare maggior filtro, altrimenti ad ogni partita prendiamo minimo 3 gol



Quale centrocampo? Montolivo non gioca proprio è un palo della luce, inesistente, immobile, immutabile.
Bonaventura ho aspettato a giudicarlo dopo la prima partita ma in quel ruolo ci azzecca davvero poco, in fase di attacco è anche utile e salta l'uomo con continuità, ma in fase difensiva è praticamente nullo.
Praticamente stasera abbiamo giocato con 1 centrocampista, Kucka, che era pure in serata storta.


----------



## Dany20 (27 Agosto 2016)

Nel misto non abbiamo fatto molto schifo ma mentalmente non ci siamo proprio. Appena subiamo gol la squadra crolla completamente e perde la testa. Ci vuole equilibrio in questa squadra. Una cosa buona che ho notato e l'ho ripeto è stata la reazione.


----------



## Il Genio (27 Agosto 2016)

alessandro77 ha scritto:


> vatti a leggere i commenti di metà forum su Antonelli.. oggi che De Sciglio mi ha confermato ( non che ne avessi bisogno) di essere un bidone, si rimprovera Montella di non aver utilizzato Antonelli.. ragazzi, mettetevi d'accordo



In due non ne fanno uno


----------



## er piscio de gatto (27 Agosto 2016)

alessandro77 ha scritto:


> ma vedi, forse sarò fuori di testa io, ma credo di essere uno dei pochi che preferisce Antonelli a De Sciglio.. il primo non è Garrincha nè un buon terzino, ma rispetto al secondo è Maldini il che è tutto dire



E' la solita ruota che affligge il Milan: chi gioca fa rimpiangere chi è fuori.


----------



## VonVittel (27 Agosto 2016)

Gomez deve migliorare. Ha fatto cose molto buone, si vede che è uno tosto nei contrasti e non ha paura di marcare altissimo. Deve smetterla di andare a pressare fino a centrocampo perché sbilancia la squadra e poi perde il senso del posizionamento quando torna dietro (vedi gol 1-0). È uno bello tosto, se si sgrezza un pochino, diventa un bel difensore


----------



## Ecthelion (27 Agosto 2016)

La classica squadra di Montella con una rosa scarsa. Più Montolivo a diminuirla. Facile fare i conti. Finiremo il campionato con 70 reti fatte e 150 subite.


----------



## neversayconte (27 Agosto 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Gomez deve migliorare. Ha fatto cose molto buone, si vede che è uno tosto nei contrasti e non ha paura di marcare altissimo. Deve smetterla di andare a pressare fino a centrocampo perché sbilancia la squadra e poi perde il senso del posizionamento quando torna dietro (vedi gol 1-0). È uno bello tosto, se si sgrezza un pochino, diventa un bel difensore



esatto, costantemente fuori posizione. 
da fermarlo e spiegargli come funziona.


----------



## Milo (27 Agosto 2016)

Non a caso Montella chiedeva un vero play, se si riusciva a prendere uno tosto in mezzo al campo, bho secondo me ci manca solo questo per competere tra i primi 5 ( ovviamente non conto il primo posto )


----------



## Tobi (27 Agosto 2016)

La prova generale non è stata negativa, ma il 2 a 0 a fine primo tempo è stato troppo pesante anche perchè abbiamo preso 2 gol da polli.


----------



## markjordan (27 Agosto 2016)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> E' la solita ruota che affligge il Milan: chi gioca fa rimpiangere chi è fuori.


ma x uno ci regalavano almeno 20m

intanto pure la prossima abbiamo condiziionato , ne abbiamo uno buono ma e' una zucca vuota


----------



## danjr (27 Agosto 2016)

Secondo me il peggiore in campo in assoluto e per distacco abissale è stato Kucka, saltato da chiunque e nervoso. Gomez non mi è dispiaciuto troppo. Basterebbe un bel rinforzo a centrocampo e la squadra potrebbe dir la sua...


----------



## VonVittel (27 Agosto 2016)

Victorss ha scritto:


> Quale centrocampo? Montolivo non gioca proprio è un palo della luce, inesistente, immobile, immutabile.
> Bonaventura ho aspettato a giudicarlo dopo la prima partita ma in quel ruolo ci azzecca davvero poco, in fase di attacco è anche utile e salta l'uomo con continuità, ma in fase difensiva è praticamente nullo.
> Praticamente stasera abbiamo giocato con 1 centrocampista, Kucka, che era pure in serata storta.



Montolivo, per quanto può sembrar strano, è stato il migliore dei centrocampisti. Pare brutto dirlo, ma senza di lui qualche gol in più lo subivamo. 
Io lo spedirei comunque sulla luna eh, però non è stata colpa sua. 
Alla fine con questo modo di giocare la difesa e la linea mediana fanno ancora più fatica: gli esterni non tornano, Bonaventura è nullo, come hai detto tu, in fase difensiva e i terzini spingono molto in attacco e "difendono" stanchi (o non giocano proprio, vedi De Sciglio stasera). Alla fine purtroppo il risultato è che il filtro del CC è insufficiente e i difensori devono pregare di essersi posizionati bene.


----------



## Nicktedo81 (27 Agosto 2016)

danjr ha scritto:


> Secondo me il peggiore in campo in assoluto e per distacco abissale è stato Kucka, saltato da chiunque e nervoso. Gomez non mi è dispiaciuto troppo. Basterebbe un bel rinforzo a centrocampo e la squadra potrebbe dir la sua...



Concordo..assieme a De Sciglio..


----------



## sette (27 Agosto 2016)

danjr ha scritto:


> Secondo me il peggiore in campo in assoluto e per distacco abissale è stato Kucka, saltato da chiunque e nervoso. Gomez non mi è dispiaciuto troppo. Basterebbe un bel rinforzo a centrocampo e la squadra potrebbe dir la sua...



Sfido chiunque a non essere nervoso in un centrocampo a 3 con una nullità (Mortovivo) e con un giocatore che non ha mai ricoperto quel ruolo (Bonaventura).


----------



## VonVittel (27 Agosto 2016)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> esatto, costantemente fuori posizione.
> da fermarlo e spiegargli come funziona.



Da fermarlo letteralmente. Ammirevole la marcatura alta, ma non puoi andare a fare il pressing che deve fare la PRIMA PUNTA! 
Questo è il problema di quando giochi con un giovane talentuoso ma grezzo come titolare


----------



## Tobi (27 Agosto 2016)

danjr ha scritto:


> Secondo me il peggiore in campo in assoluto e per distacco abissale è stato Kucka, saltato da chiunque e nervoso. Gomez non mi è dispiaciuto troppo. Basterebbe un bel rinforzo a centrocampo e la squadra potrebbe dir la sua...



Kucka + Montolivo insieme non possono assolutamente giocare insieme, oltre al fatto che dovevano fare diga davanti alla difesa, lasciavano 50 metri di campo agli avversari perchè salivano senza intelligenza entrambi. Palloni recuperati 0 e se un Kucka non recupera un pallone in tutta la partita allora la sua prestazione è da 3 perchè il suo ruolo è quello


----------



## gabuz (27 Agosto 2016)

Leggo che non abbiamo fatto così schifo, che qualcuno si è anche divertito...
Ma ragazzi, abbiamo preso 4 pere dal Napoli! 6 gol in 2 partite.
Io non posso accettarlo e non mi divertirò mai a vedere la mia squadra perdere prendendo 4 gol...


----------



## VonVittel (27 Agosto 2016)

sette ha scritto:


> Sfido chiunque a non essere nervoso in un centrocampo a 3 con una nullità (Mortovivo) e con un giocatore che non ha mai ricoperto quel ruolo (Bonaventura).



Si ma se poi la nullità gioca molto meglio di te allora devi farti due domande. 
Noi non dovremmo neanche per un secondo pensare che senza Mortovivo avremmo preso 2-3 gol in più.
Eppure il suo senso della posizione (unica qualità) ci ha salvato troppe volte, laddove sarebbe stato necessario l'intervento di Kucka o Bonaventura e di uno dei due esterni


----------



## ildemone85 (27 Agosto 2016)

sempre i soliti discorsi da anni facciamo, qualcosa di positivo in questa rosa c'è, ma servirebbero almeno 4 colpi da 50 mln per far aumentare il rendimento degli altri.


----------



## Symon (27 Agosto 2016)

Che dire 6 (quasi 7) goal in 2 partite, dovevano prendere grandi difensori Musacchio, Mustafi e non hanno preso nessun nome di qualità appurata...questi sono i risultati. Seppur con coraggio e impegno con il gioco di Montella i rischi si prendono, e se hai Thiago Silva e Musacchio dietro limiti i possibili rischi, con Romagnoli e Gomez su 4 occasioni 1 è un goal preso, a maggior ragione che non hai grandi filtri a centrocampo.
Il gioco che chiede Montella ci stà tutto è una bell'idea di organizzazione e gestione palla e disimpegni, il problema è che questi interpreti non possono fare miracoli; Già andare a Napoli e stare sul 2-2 era un grande risultato con questo contesto. Certo è che se ci chiamiamo Milan il profilo è un pò basso, ma di questi tempi, non si butta nulla.
Mi sono comunque piaciuti per voglia, impegno, adattamento a tante situazioni ( svantaggio di 2 goal, 10 vs 11, dedizione e coesione nel provare a giocarsela), il risultato è esagerato e Valeri è un pirla.

Un altro pirla è Galliani che dice che il mercato è chiuso quando x aiutare Montella e il suo gioco dovrebbe fare 2 acquisti con obbligo di riscatto semplici semplici: Musacchio e uno alla Ramsay ad esempio, x fare un nome ma ce ne sarebbero decine di altri.


----------



## VonVittel (27 Agosto 2016)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Leggo che non abbiamo fatto così schifo, che qualcuno si è anche divertito...
> Ma ragazzi, abbiamo preso 4 pere dal Napoli! 6 gol in 2 partite.
> Io non posso accettarlo e non mi divertirò mai a vedere la mia squadra perdere prendendo 4 gol...



È ovvio che non si è contenti di aver perso. Tuttavia, quella mezzora del secondo tempo è stata davvero divertente ed entusiasmante. E purtroppo eravamo vicini a ribaltare il risultato definitivamente, ma l'abbiamo buttata via con i cambi troppo attardati, la follia di alcuni nostri giocatori e la scarsa concentrazione di altri. E quindi nel complesso e ovvio che si è delusi


----------



## danjr (27 Agosto 2016)

Nicktedo81 ha scritto:


> Concordo..assieme a De Sciglio..



Ah ma giocava?


----------



## VonVittel (27 Agosto 2016)

Symon ha scritto:


> Che dire 6 (quasi 7) goal in 2 partite, dovevano prendere grandi difensori Musacchio, Mustafi e non hanno preso nessun nome di qualità appurata...questi sono i risultati. Seppur con coraggio e impegno con il gioco di Montella i rischi si prendono, e se hai Thiago Silva e Musacchio dietro limiti i possibili rischi, con Romagnoli e Gomez su 4 occasioni 1 è un goal preso, a maggior ragione che non hai grandi filtri a centrocampo.
> Il gioco che chiede Montella ci stà tutto è una bell'idea di organizzazione e gestione palla e disimpegni, il problema è che questi interpreti non possono fare miracoli; Già andare a Napoli e stare sul 2-2 era un grande risultato con questo contesto. Certo è che se ci chiamiamo Milan il profilo è un pò basso, ma di questi tempi, non si butta nulla.
> Mi sono comunque piaciuti per voglia, impegno, adattamento a tante situazioni ( svantaggio di 2 goal, 10 vs 11, dedizione e coesione nel provare a giocarsela), il risultato è esagerato e Valeri è un pirla.
> 
> Un altro pirla è Galliani che dice che il mercato è chiuso quando x aiutare Montella e il suo gioco dovrebbe fare 2 acquisti con obbligo di riscatto semplici semplici: Musacchio e uno alla Ramsay ad esempio, x fare un nome ma ce ne sarebbero decine di altri.



Ci sono nomi molto più alla portata che migliorerebbero sensibilmente la situazione.
Per il resto d'accordissimo con il tuo commento


----------



## admin (27 Agosto 2016)

gabuz ha scritto:


> Leggo che non abbiamo fatto così schifo, che qualcuno si è anche divertito...
> Ma ragazzi, abbiamo preso 4 pere dal Napoli! 6 gol in 2 partite.
> Io non posso accettarlo e non mi divertirò mai a vedere la mia squadra perdere prendendo 4 gol...



Già.

Robe da pazzi.


----------



## Nicktedo81 (27 Agosto 2016)

Ripeto..sul 2-2 avevamo in mano la partita..e anche sul 3-2 in 10 ci eravamo ripresi bene ed eravamo messi bene in campo..
Detto questo l'anno scorso non ha vinto nessuno a Napoli eh..per me sono piu gravi i pareggi in casa con le piccole...stasera ce la siamo giocata..e senza episodi sfortunati (e stupidi) almeno 1 punto lo si portava a casa..


----------



## Zosimo2410 (27 Agosto 2016)

Schism75 ha scritto:


> Donnarumma 8 prova a parare il possibile
> 
> Abate 5 - prova a spingere ma concede sempre il tiro a Mertens
> De sciglio 3 - giocatore semplicemente ridicolo. 3 goal dei 4 arrivano per il suo essere addormentato. In più non spinge mai e poi mai.
> ...





Donarumma 7
Abate 6,5
Gomez 6,5
Romagnoli 7
De Sciglio 5,5
Mongolivo 7
kucka 4,5
Binaventura 6,5
Suso 8,5
Bacca 4,5
Niang 9

Montella 9
Calabria 7
Sosa 6,5
Lapadula s.v.
[MENTION=1359]Zosimo2410[/MENTION] rispetta le idee altrui e non generalizzare.


----------



## dyablo65 (27 Agosto 2016)

ho visto 2 partite del milan e finalmente cominciamo a giocare a calcio , abbiamo preso 6 gol e segnati 5

abbiamo delle pippe clamorose in campo ma almeno cercano di seguire i dettami tattici dell'allenatore e di non buttare mai la palla.

abbiamo perso , ma abbiamo cercato di giocarcela contro il napoli e questo e' molto importante.


----------



## dyablo65 (27 Agosto 2016)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Donarumma 7
> *Abate 6,5*
> Gomez 6,5
> Romagnoli 7
> ...



no eh abate 6.5 no sicuramente

ha sbagliato un gol fatto e ancora piu' grave ha marcato sempre martens sul suo piede peggiore , lo sanno anche i bambini che fa sempre una finta verso sx e poi si accentra per tirare a giro verso il secondo palo....


----------



## sette (27 Agosto 2016)

VonVittel ha scritto:


> Si ma se poi la nullità gioca molto meglio di te allora devi farti due domande.
> Noi non dovremmo neanche per un secondo pensare che senza Mortovivo avremmo preso 2-3 gol in più.
> Eppure il suo senso della posizione (unica qualità) ci ha salvato troppe volte, laddove sarebbe stato necessario l'intervento di Kucka o Bonaventura e di uno dei due esterni



Scusa eh, ma se uno deve stare davanti le difesa a recuperare palloni........ prendi Felipe Melo


----------



## Roten1896 (27 Agosto 2016)

Già che l'ho vista fino alla fine rovinandomi la serata tanto vale spendere un po di tempo per le pagelle

DONNARUMMA 6.5 
Sì guadagna la sufficienza abbondante nonostante i quattro gol al passivo, salvandone almeno altrettanti. In nazionale (anche se non si sa quando esordirà) avrà senz'altro una difesa più solida

ABATE 4.5
Quando fallisce il possibile vantaggio si capisce già che non è serata. Voragini dalle sue parti ogni volta che Mertens prova a sfondare. La copertura di Kucka davanti a lui però è nulla. Sostituito da Calabria (SV)

GOMEZ 5 
Esordio in una partita complicatissima all'insegna del "ma dove sono capitato". Dell retroguardia forse è quello che sbaglia meno, ma una sua avanzata troppo azzardata crea problemi in occasione dello 0-1 e nel secondo tempo concede a Mertens una ghiotta punizione dal limite (non sfruttata)

ROMAGNOLI 4.5 
Sbanda un po' da tutte le parti, gli avversari non li prende mai e conclude sfinito rischiando il rosso nel tentativo di evitare un gol ininfluente. 

DE SCIGLIO 4
Con la depressione non si scherza, ma certo che oggi aveva una faccia da spegnere l'allegria in ogni tifoso. Sempre conservativo in fase di spinta, resta a galla nel primo tempo solo perché il Napoli spinge dall'altro lato. Poi Callejon accelera un pochino e lo asfalta.

KUCKA 4
Equivoco tattico nel Milan di Montella, spegne la partita due volte. Non pervenuto nell'1-0 in copertura, smarrisce Milik nel 2-0, sul 3-2 si fa espellere perdendo la testa. 

MONTOLIVO 5
Altro equivoco tattico. Gioca sulla linea dei difensori nel primo tempo e naufraga al minimo pressing assieme al resto del centrocampo. Indovina la verticalizzazione per Suso che dà il via al goal di Niang, da quel momento osa qualche giocata di prima. Non spende il fallo tattico in occasione della terza rete del Napoli, mentre il resto della squadra è al cinema. 

BONAVENTURA 5
Lo si vede solo nelle rare occasioni di contropiede quando prova a creare superiorità numerica offensiva, ma è fumoso. In copertura assente, anzi, nel primo tempo addirittura si scansa su finta di Allan. 

SUSO 7 (IL MIGLIORE)
Regala gioie da seconda punta più che da esterno. Tiene in piedi la partita spaventano il Napoli, serve Niang e poi realizza un gran gol. Non basterà a far punti ma appare ritrovato. 

BACCA 4
Irraggiungibile dagli avversari del Torino, irraggiungibile dai compagni oggi. Non è attaccante da tenere alta la squadra, vaga come un fantasma fino al cambio con Sosa (SV)

NIANG 5.5
Lui segna di sfondamento personale, litiga con la palla invece quando deve risolvere un'azione corale. Sfortunatamente litiga anche con Valeri fin dal primo tempo. Ho scritto che non avrebbe finito la partita e così è, rovinando una buona prestazione. 

MONTELLA 5.5
Non sto seguendo il post partita e non so se è soddisfatto o no. Non posso infierire visto che comunque questo Milan è durato quasi fino alla fine contro un avversario superiore. Predilige la tecnica e questo fa sì che le giocate individuali degli attaccanti rendano il match più divertente. Ci si diverte meno però quando attaccano gli altri. L'equilibrio tattico manca ed il Milan è già la difesa peggiore della Serie A


----------



## sette (27 Agosto 2016)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Donarumma 7
> Abate 6,5
> Gomez 6,5
> Romagnoli 7
> ...



 calabria 7 che non sa neanche la regola del calcio d'angolo


----------



## VonVittel (27 Agosto 2016)

sette ha scritto:


> Scusa eh, ma se uno deve stare davanti le difesa a recuperare palloni........ prendi Felipe Melo



Ma infatti per me è comunque una nullità eh. 
È solo che purtroppo quel poco di filtro del centrocampo è stato dettato dalla sua capacita di interdire, e basta!
E questo è inaccettabile francamente


----------



## clanton (27 Agosto 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Già che l'ho vista fino alla fine rovinandomi la serata tanto vale spendere un po di tempo per le pagelle
> 
> DONNARUMMA 6.5
> Sì guadagna la sufficienza abbondante nonostante i quattro gol al passivo, salvandone almeno altrettanti. In nazionale (anche se non si sa quando esordirà) avrà senz'altro una difesa più solida
> ...



Tanto domani arriva la telefonata di complimenti del pelato1 per il bel giuuuoco e attaccare
e poi la dichiarazione del pelato2 che dice non esce nessuno e non entra nessuno !!!


----------



## >|*Raffò*|< (27 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Napoli - Milan 4-2 FINALE*



Un vero peccato! Dopo l'espulsione di Kucka abbiamo perso la testa, questa gara si poteva pareggiare, invece è finita con un pesante passivo. Mi auguro di vedere dei miglioramenti soprattutto dal punto di vista mentale.


----------



## Therealsalva (27 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Già.
> 
> Robe da pazzi.



No, no! Ma avete ragione voi! Questa rosa ce l'hanno data 10 minuti prima della partita... O sono talmente tanto forti che possiamo prendere solo perché abbia l'allenatore mentecatto? Il fatto è che non siamo QUEL Milan adesso, lo sapevate prima della partita e lo sapete adesso... Credevate che fossimo più forti? Perché allora a questo punto Montella non capisce niente perché quest'anno non vinciamo lo scudetto. 

Poi questo isterismo dopo UNA partita ... Io non lo so.. Sembra che lo scopriate appena fischia l'arbitro che abbiamo una squadra di bidoni... È inutile continuare a rimarcarlo, siamo una squadra FORSE da EL, non abbi Shevchenko, non abbiamo Maldini, non abbiamo Baresi, non siamo più quella squadra, mettetevelo in testa, quindi si perde con il Napoli : è logico non essere felici, ma è altrettanto logico rendersi conto della situazione


----------



## Miracle1980 (27 Agosto 2016)

Devo ammettere che la reazione del secondo tempo era veramente inaspettata. Purtroppo è stato vanificato tutto da una fase difensiva scandalosa. Ed intendo la fase difensiva della squadra, non della difesa. Anche la difesa della Juve andrebbe in confusione con un centrocampo che lascia praterie di decine di metri. Poi sul 2-2 è stato ancora più ridicolo prendere gol in quel modo. Non capisco come mai non si faccia giocare De sciglio a destra ed Antonelli a sinistra. Abate è un giocatore mediocre e senza alcun margine di miglioramento. Il vero problema del Milan è la mancanza di un centrocampista con le palle.


----------



## markjordan (27 Agosto 2016)

Therealsalva ha scritto:


> No, no! Ma avete ragione voi! Questa rosa ce l'hanno data 10 minuti prima della partita... O sono talmente tanto forti che possiamo prendere solo perché abbia l'allenatore mentecatto? Il fatto è che non siamo QUEL Milan adesso, lo sapevate prima della partita e lo sapete adesso... Credevate che fossimo più forti? Perché allora a questo punto Montella non capisce niente perché quest'anno non vinciamo lo scudetto.
> 
> Poi questo isterismo dopo UNA partita ... Io non lo so.. Sembra che lo scopriate appena fischia l'arbitro che abbiamo una squadra di bidoni... È inutile continuare a rimarcarlo, siamo una squadra FORSE da EL, non abbi Shevchenko, non abbiamo Maldini, non abbiamo Baresi, non siamo più quella squadra, mettetevelo in testa, quindi si perde con il Napoli : è logico non essere felici, ma è altrettanto logico rendersi conto della situazione


magari finirne una in 11 pero'
senza niang rischiamo di buttare anche la prossima (se poi si insiste su desciglio e romagnoli 2 gol ogni partita son certi)


----------



## Therealsalva (28 Agosto 2016)

markjordan ha scritto:


> magari finirne una in 11 pero'
> senza niang rischiamo di buttare anche la prossima (se poi si insiste su desciglio e romagnoli 2 gol ogni partita son certi)



Infatti! Alla scorsa dovevamo giocare senza Antonelli, a questa senza De Sciglio. Poi al posto di Romagnoli io avrei provato Ely, lì sì che gliela incartavamo!


Per le espulsioni sono d'accordo, ma Niang ancora non è maturato, anche perché se avesse un cervello non giocherebbe sicuramente nel Milan, il fatto è che perdere scoccia a tutti, e quando non hai giocatori di spessore (perché ricordiamocelo non te li puoi permettere, non è che Montella non abbia voluto Modric e Ronaldo al posto di Niang e Kucka eh..) devi scegliere o ti affidi ai mentecatti o ai cessi... noi abbiamo un bel mix... ma tra la reazione di Niang e quella di De Sciglio, preferisco la prima...


----------



## Nicktedo81 (28 Agosto 2016)

markjordan ha scritto:


> magari finirne una in 11 pero'
> senza niang rischiamo di buttare anche la prossima (se poi si insiste su desciglio e romagnoli 2 gol ogni partita son certi)



Romagnoli a me non é dispiaciuto stasera..episodio del quarto gol a parte..ma va beh..era finita..i danni stasera in fase difensiva li hanno fatti i terzini e le mezzali...


----------



## folletto (28 Agosto 2016)

Non posso giudicare perché ho visto la partita da poco dopo il nostro pareggio, ma, mega-stupidata di Kucka a parte, ho visto / percepito un qualcosa, una mentalità che ci mancava da tempo. Per certi versi sono anche soddisfatto perché credo che Montella stia lavorando bene. Il centrocampo è quello che è, speriamo che il giovane croato sia un discreto giocatore.

Due parole su Valeri, sempre il solito che applica il regolamento con la faccia da duro sventolando cartellini, ma il regolamento applicalo sempre però, altrimenti sarai sempre il solito arbitruccio mediocre / pessimo quale sei sempre stato. E poi 2 parole sul Napoli, gente da 100 chili che crolla a terra non appena viene sfiorata ed in vantaggio numerico e di risultato........resterete sempre una squadretta.


----------



## Nicktedo81 (28 Agosto 2016)

Do anche io le pagelle va:
*Donnarumma 7* 
Fenomeno
*De Sciglio 4*
Male male stasera..fase difensiva pessima e zero spinta..
*Gomez 6*
Molto reattivo. Anche troppo certe volte..se riesce a limare il troppo istinto,abbiamo tra le mani un bel difensore
*Romagnoli 6*
A parte la stupidata del mani, buona partita, non sbaglia nulla e fa il vero regista del milan.
*Abate 5*
Si trova di fronte un Mertens pazzesco ma sbanda anche troppo
*Montolivo 5,5*
Il meno peggio dei centrocampisti
*Jack 5*
Male stasera
*Kucka 4*
Il peggiore.Brutta serata condita con la follia del rosso.
*Suso 7,5*
Il migliore. Gran gol e ispiratore di molte azioni
*Bacca 4,5*
Nullo
*Niang 6,5*
Era 7.5 senza espulsione stupida. É quello che ci da il cambio di passo.

*Calabria 6*
Entra bene.


----------



## peppe75 (28 Agosto 2016)

6 goal subiti in 2 partite...non aggiungo altro..oltre alla difesa c'è un centrocampo inesistente...speriamo di fare più punti possibili prima di gennaio e poi vediamo che succede...perché l'attacco mi da fiducia...che eurogol di Suso!!


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Agosto 2016)

La squadra ha un'identità e a tratti gioca discretamente. Si vede la mano di Montella. Il problema sono i limiti tecnici, in alcuni reparti enormi direi. Manca un centrale che possa affiancare Romagnoli (Gomez buone potenzialità ma acerbo forse). Un regista davanti la difesa ed una mezzala dalla doppia fase. Aggiungerei un attaccante di fascia di qualità. Con questi quattro elementi di vedrebbe ancora di più la mano del coach, che spero curi maggiormente i movimenti difensivi e i cali di concentrazione. La partita di ieri sera riassume ciò. Mettere l'anima e applicare gli schemi talvolta non basta. Ci vuole qualità. Oggi come al solito Montolivo ha sbagliato una miriade di palloni. Mai oramai con lui si sfonda una porta aperta.....


----------



## Casnop (28 Agosto 2016)

In certi momenti rimpiango di non avere quaranta di meno, ma non per chissà che, ma solo per avere la possibilità di avere in squadra il famoso libero, il magico sei franco marcatura, cui in serate come questa avremmo affidato il compito di spazzare allegramente le situazioni scabrose in area in uno contro uno, o stoppato i tiri da lontano onde evitare i comodi tap-in del centravanti di turno. I rimpianti vengono dunque dalla fase difensiva, che è, insegnava il tattico Costacurta nei tempi d'oro, la curvatura spaziotempo della squadra in funzione di copertura, a partire dall'alluce di Bacca del piede esposto mentre fa la rabona fino all'etichetta del retro dei pantaloncini di Donnarumma, che oggi si è dissolta nella cieca indeterminazione nei momenti più belli del match. Possiamo prendercela con lui anche per l'anticiclone desertico che porta questa fastidiosa afa notturna, se vogliamo, ma se in certi momenti Montolivo scala addirittura dietro il bravo Gustavo significa che qualcosa non va. Ci permetteremmo di dire che quel che non va è lì, sulle mezzali, quando Jack e il biondo dall'altro lato non seguono il movimento dei loro esterni e si impallano nel traffico che sta andando nel senso opposto, ove i misteri del 433 li conoscono ovviamente a menadito per non svelarli in faccia agli acerbi allievi rossoneri. Montella dovrà provare e riprovare con i tipi più volte, oppure vedere se non sia il caso di cambiare. Non parrebbe un problema di qualità individuale ma di meccanismo difensivo che va mandato giù a memoria come il primo dell'Inferno nella prima media di una volta. Certo, Bacca dovrebbe capire che non è esonerato dal timbrare il cartellino in partite come queste, e da domani non gli farebbe male vedere come si fa il centrale nel 433, rivedendo il lavoro di tale Arcadio di questa sera, purtroppo nella squadra sbagliata. Eppure... eppure 'sta partita si poteva portare a casa, perché il corso degli eventi, l'inerzia, per dirla alla Buffa, volgeva per due volte a nostro favore, ed in fasi diverse del match, e non è casuale. Con la palla la squadra non è affatto male, specie quando le dannate mezzali caricano, e gli esterni mangiano la polvere nel modo giusto, con la velocità ed il cambio di passo o di fronte che servirebbe. A centrocampo ci vorrebbe non lo stoico Montolivo, che se difende non ha fiato per rilanciare subito il gioco, o se sbaglia passaggio non recupera subito il pallone, ma un giocatore diverso, più lesto a smarcare l'attrezzo in verticale o ad aprire largo sulle corsie esterne. Qui, secondo me, il problema è assoluto, di qualità individuale che manca al sistema, che gira a tre cilindri su quattro, e non ci sono purtroppo né santi né madonne. Un vero peccato, perché queste partite, che per la verità non si ripeteranno ogni domenica, potrebbero volgere nel verso giusto. A Montella diciamo: incartiamo e portiamo a casa, quello che c'era da vedere si è visto, siamo con la bicicletta orientata verso il traguardo, ma il traguardo è ancora lontano. Il traguardo, si capisce, è gennaio, il tempo dei ghiacci e dei bonifici. Copriamoci dai primi e scopriamo i conti correnti sui secondi. E, come si percepisce, la primavera odorerà di viole e di rose.


----------



## Chrissonero (28 Agosto 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> In certi momenti rimpiango di non avere quaranta di meno, ma non per chissà che, ma solo per avere la possibilità di avere in squadra il famoso libero, il magico sei franco marcatura, cui in serate come questa avremmo affidato il compito di spazzare allegramente le situazioni scabrose in area in uno contro uno, o stoppato i tiri da lontano onde evitare i comodi tap-in del centravanti di turno. I rimpianti vengono dunque dalla fase difensiva, che è, insegnava il tattico Costacurta nei tempi d'oro, la curvatura spaziotempo della squadra in funzione di copertura, a partire dall'alluce di Bacca del piede esposto mentre fa la rabona fino all'etichetta del retro dei pantaloncini di Donnarumma, che oggi è dissolta nella cieca indeterminazione nei momenti più belli del match. Possiamo prendercela con lui anche per il fastidioso anticiclone desertico che porta questa fastidiosa afa notturna, se vogliamo, ma se in certi momenti Montolivo scala addirittura dietro il bravo Gustavo significa che qualcosa non va. Ci permetteremmo di dire che quel che non va è lì, sulle mezzali, quando Jack e il biondo dall'altro lato non seguono il movimento dei loro esterni e si impallano nel traffico che sta andando nel senso opposto, ove i misteri del 433 li conoscono ovviamente a menadito per non svelarlo in faccia agli acerbi allievi rossoneri. Montella dovrà provare e riprovare con i tipi più volte, oppure vedere se non sia il caso di cambiare. Non parrebbe un problema di qualità individuale ma di meccanismo difensivo che va mangiato giù a memoria come il primo dell'Inferno in prima media di una volta. Certo, Bacca dovrebbe capire che non è esonerato dal timbrare il cartellino in partite come queste, e da domani non gli farebbe male vedere come si fa il centrale nel 433, rivedendo il lavoro di tale Arcadio di questa sera, purtroppo nella squadra sbagliata. Eppure... eppure 'sta partita si poteva portare a casa, perché il corso degli eventi, l'inerzia, per dirla alla Buffa, volgeva per due volte a nostro favore, ed in fasi diverse del match, e non è casuale. Con la palla la squadra non è affatto male, specie quando le dannate mezzali caricano egli esterni mangiano la polvere nel modo giusto, con la velocità ed il cambio di passo o di fronte che servirebbe. A centrocampo ci vorrebbe non lo stoico Montolivo che sedifende non ha fiato per rilanciare subito il gioco, o SR sbaglia passaggio non recupera subito il pallone, ma un giocatore diverso, più lesto a smarcare il pallone in verticale o ad aprire largo sulle corsie esterne. Qui, secondo me, il problema è assoluto, di qualità individuale che manca al sistema, che gira a tre cilindri su quattro, e non ci sono santi né madonne. Un vero peccato, perché queste partite, che per la verità non si ripeteranno ogni domenica, potrebbero volgere nel verso giusto. A Montella diciamo: incartiamo e portiamo a casa, quello che c'era da veder si è visto, siamo con la bicicletta orientata verso il traguardo, ma il traguardo è ancora lontano. Il traguardo, si capisce, è gennaio, il tempo dei ghiacci e dei bonifici. Copriamoci dai primi e scopriamo i conti correnti sui secondi. E, come si percepisce, la primavera odorera' di viole e di rose.



Ho appena rivisto la partita per cercare di capire quello che vuole Montella, ritengo interessante certi movimenti con e senza palla di Suso, Jack e sopratutto Niang ma quello che secondo io assolutamente non va sono i terzini (Abate e De Sciglio) e quelli due di centrocampo (Kucka e Montolivo), troppi errori tattici e tecnici... ecco dove secondo io ci sono i maggiori problemi di equillibrio, 6 reti in 180 minuti e davero grave... almeno in questa etapa di transizione io suggerirebbe a Montella proteggere di piu la difesa mettendo in campo due terzini piu forti nella copertura (difensori) e poi a centrocampo un uomo davanti alla difesa che davero possa fare un po' di filtro e impostare la azione con una certa efficienza (Badelj sarebbe perfetto), altrimenti sono guai... 

Io proporrei questo:

Gigione
Gomez, Paletta, Romagnoli e Antonelli
XXXXXXX (Badelj)
Suso, Sosa (Pasalic) e Jack
Bacca e Niang (Lapadula)

In questi giorni devono prendere quel centrocampista che possa giocare davanti la difesa, credo che devono fare un sforzo per Badelj che sarebbe ideale, Rodrigo Caio forse come alternativa..


----------



## Casnop (28 Agosto 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Ho appena rivisto la partita per cercare di capire quello che vuole Montella, ritengo interessante certi movimenti con e senza palla di Suso, Jack e sopratutto Niang ma quello che secondo io assolutamente non va sono i terzini (Abate e De Sciglio) e quelli due di centrocampo (Kucka e Montolivo), troppi errori tattici e tecnici... ecco dove secondo io ci sono i maggiori problemi di equillibrio, 6 reti in 180 minuti e davero grave... almeno in questa etapa di transizione io suggerirebbe a Montella proteggere di piu la difesa mettendo in campo due terzini piu forti nella copertura (difensori) e poi a centrocampo un uomo davanti alla difesa che davero possa fare un po' di filtro e impostare la azione con una certa efficienza (Badelj sarebbe perfetto), altrimenti sono guai...
> 
> Io proporrei questo:
> 
> ...



Credo che Montella si sia fatto capire con chi di dovere sulle necessità di mercato, usando persino le battutine pungenti. Stia attento a non pungersi lui, magari a Pechino non tutti hanno il sense of humour.


----------



## Chrissonero (28 Agosto 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> Credo che Montella si sia fatto capire con chi di dovere sulle necessità di mercato, usando persino le battutine pungenti. Stia attento a non pungersi, magari a Pechino non tutti hanno il dense of humour.



Purtroppo sembra di non essere piu una questione di mercato, fino a gennaio restiamo cosi e davero sono preocupato per il "equillibrio" mentale ma anche tattico di questa squadra, con questi interpreti, con questi errori individuali non si puo fare molto, quindi per me Montella deve cambiare qualcosa, debe per forza proteggere un po' Gigio, Romagnoli e compagnia perche loro mica sono dei gladiatori, parliamo di ragazzini, rischiamo di brucciali..


----------



## rossonerosempre (28 Agosto 2016)

Comunque se giocheremo ancora con Montolivo e Kucka a centrocampo prepariamoci a prenderne a tonnellate di gol. Giocare con Montolivo in campo significa giocare 12 contro 10, doppio svantaggio, mentre Kucka soprattutto con le grandi squadre mostra tutti i suoi limiti. Kucka me lo terrei solo come riserva, Montolivo è l'esempio di come non deve essere un mediano, oltre a un sacco di errori banali è lento e ci tiene schiacciati, passaggi telefonati e ripartenze a 5 km/h , ci fa subire troppo. De Sciglio poi è un'incognita, comunque me lo venderei subito per prendere un buon centrocampista perchè ci serve più di ogni altra cosa.


----------



## rossonerosempre (28 Agosto 2016)

Per quanto riguarda le due espulsioni, a prescindere dall'arbitro o da qualsiasi altra scusante, per me sono una mancanza di professionalità e di rispetto nei confronti dei compagni di squadra e dei tifosi, non si può rovinare una partita soprattutto la prima perchè ti girano le "scatole" , fossi la dirigenza farei delle super multe, un calo di concentrazione del genere è ingiustificato.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Agosto 2016)

Due gol in fotocopia e altrettanti sfiorati : a mertens va precluso il centro e va indirizzato sul fondo e sul sinistro. Abate e gomez non ci hanno capito nulla!!!! Nell'azione del primo gol abate lo perde proprio, in realtà, e il belga gli sfugge alle spalle per poi puntare gomez. 
Ovviamente un conto è dirlo e un altro farlo però è palese che la partita si è persa in quella situazione di gioco per errori tecnici difensivi(la postura del corpo di abate è sbagliata), di marcatura ( abate lo perde) e tattici (kucka non ha mai fatto un raddoppio).


----------



## neversayconte (28 Agosto 2016)

A proposito di libero, ci vorrebbe davanti alla difesa un De Rossi, un regista abile coi piedi,nei contrasti e dal grande senso tattico che quando ci si difende faccia il quinto difensore e quando si imposta sia il primo a staccarsi dalla linea di difesa per ricevere il pallone. 
questa cosa la dovrebbe fare montolivo


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Agosto 2016)

La mia opinione é che sul forum molti siano eccessivamente critici tenendo conto delle limitate possibilitá di questa squadra, fino a 15' dalka fine pareggiavamo a Napoli dopo una grande rimonta e avevamo il pallino in mano.


----------



## prebozzio (28 Agosto 2016)

Partita tra due squadre con obiettivi diversi, di valore diverso, una rodata e l'altra con un nuovo allenatore. In più eravamo in trasferta.

Molto bene i primi dieci minuti e come siamo entrati in campo nel secondo tempo. Prendiamo il buono di questa partita e mettiamolo da parte, prendiamo il cattivo e lavoriamoci su. Dai.


----------



## el_gaucho (28 Agosto 2016)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> La squadra ha un'identità e a tratti gioca discretamente. Si vede la mano di Montella. Il problema sono i limiti tecnici, in alcuni reparti enormi direi. Manca un centrale che possa affiancare Romagnoli (Gomez buone potenzialità ma acerbo forse). Un regista davanti la difesa ed una mezzala dalla doppia fase. Aggiungerei un attaccante di fascia di qualità. Con questi quattro elementi di vedrebbe ancora di più la mano del coach, che spero curi maggiormente i movimenti difensivi e i cali di concentrazione. La partita di ieri sera riassume ciò. Mettere l'anima e applicare gli schemi talvolta non basta. Ci vuole qualità. Oggi come al solito Montolivo ha sbagliato una miriade di palloni. Mai oramai con lui si sfonda una porta aperta.....



Analisi lucida e assolutamente condivisibile.

Per me rispiecchia esattamente la nostra situazione attuale.


----------



## robs91 (28 Agosto 2016)

Il giorno in cui si compreranno due terzini decenti(oltre ovviamente ai centrocampisti) sarà un giorno di festa.


----------



## Hammer (28 Agosto 2016)

La differenza tra noi e il Napoli è stata il centrocampo. Con due centrocampisti di primo livello al posto di Kucka e Montolivo ci si gioca il quarto posto.


----------



## koti (28 Agosto 2016)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Il giorno in cui si compreranno due terzini decenti(oltre ovviamente ai centrocampisti) sarà un giorno di festa.


Quoto, spero che la nuova proprietà non sottovaluti questo problema perchè andare ancora in giro con Abate/Antonelli/De Sciglio è un'agonia.


----------



## Louis Gara (28 Agosto 2016)

Queste partite sono perse dal principio, se ti presenti a Napoli con la stessa squadra dell'anno passato se ti va di cu. porti a casa un punto, altrimenti ti suonano la sveglia


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Agosto 2016)

*Quello che spiace veramente e mi fà male è la mentalità perdente che ormai hanno acquisito molti tifosi in questo forum*,

Chiarisco che per me mentalità vincente non è gridare istericamente che nel MIlan debbono giocare solo top player (questo sarebbe ovvio) ma pretendere sempre una squadra non passiva che giochi a calcio, quello che stà provando a fare Montella.
Naturalmentei anche un asino sà che se provi a giocare a calcio rischi, sopratutto all'inizio, di prendere più gol rispetto che se ti chiudi e giochi di rimessa.

perfino nell'era pre Berlusconi, con rose ridicole il Milan ha sempre cercato il gioco, già Liedholm era un innovatore,

eppure qua c'è gente che non ci penserebbe un attimo a tornare ai Miha e passare agli schemi conservativi dei passati anni, che per inciso alla lunga oltre a non portare risultati e a dar vita a partite mortalmente noiose hanno anche condannato i pochi giocatori buoni a disimparare a giocare a calcio.

Per la partita, abbiamo provato a giocare contro una formazione dotata di un organico migliore ma sopratutto di una organizzazione di squadra superiore, del resto Sarri è uno dei pochi tecnici in Italia che vale Montella, ed è già un anno che lavora sulla squadra, l'anno scorso ebbe anche lui una partenza difficile.

*A Montella per costruire una squadra in grado di tenere il campo in tutte le situazioni occorrerebbero almeno i 6 mesi che sono serviti a gente come Sacchi e Ancellotti con un organico non raffazzonato da Galliani, in questo caso non sono certo che basteranno.*

Sulla partita in specifico:

I due terzini molto male, sono rimasto molto deluso sopratutto da De Sciglio, da me sempre difeso ma che pare essere tornato il pulcino bagnato, ieri in costruzione spesso ha rinunciato alla giocata più impegnativa per darsi al facile passaggino di disimpegno, no così non ci siamo.
Ciononostante sono certo che la nostra batteria di terzino non sia affatto inferiore a quelle di Roma, Napoli, Inter, purtroppoi n Italia mancano i grandi interpreti proprio in generale.

Ieri Kucka molto male.

Bacca a questa squadra non serve, i 15/20 gol che assicura li possono benissimo segnare Niang, Lapadula o L. Adriano,
ma tutti tre garantiscono tutt'altro appoggio alla manovra, sopratutto in partite complicate.

Molto bene Suso, magari diventa un giocatore da Milan, già adesso è meglio di Honda.

Tutti gli altri sono da rivedere in partite più alla loro portata, a partire dalle prossime tre.
*
Ultima cosa su Montolivo, non è così scandaloso come viene dipinto, ma è molto, molto meno di quello che ci occorre, il problema è che non si può sostituire con il primo giocatorino che passa, come molti scioccamente sostengono, li occorre piazzarci un vero top player.*


----------



## admin (28 Agosto 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> *Quello che spiace veramente e mi fà male è la mentalità perdente che ormai hanno acquisito molti tifosi in questo forum*,
> 
> Chiarisco che per me mentalità vincente non è gridare istericamente che nel MIlan debbono giocare solo top player (questo sarebbe ovvio) ma pretendere sempre una squadra non passiva che giochi a calcio, quello che stà provando a fare Montella.
> 
> ...



Come ti è stato già detto tante volte, evita queste uscite e rispetta le idee altrui.

Forse non ti accorgi che il primo perdente è l'allenatore che tanto difendi. Può essere mai un vincente uno che dice:""Non mi interessa il risultato ma la prestazione"?

Il bel giuoco non c'entra assolutamente nulla con la mentalità vincente. Anzi, spesso e volentieri è il contrario. Gli allenatori più titolati sono quelli che fanno un calcio efficace ed equilibrato.

Chi non cura la fase difensiva, può vincere solo i titoli del (falso) del giuoco o del calcio parrocchiale.


----------



## Nicktedo81 (28 Agosto 2016)

A mente fredda..confermo le stesse cose dette a mente calda.
Questa partita dice che senza un mix di episodi sfortunati e stupidi (e Valeri) avremmo tranquillamente portato a casa un punto se non 3..andatevi rivedere anche gli 8-10 minuti che abbiamo fatto in 10 contro 11, avevamo messo li ancora il Napoli, infatti Niang viene espulso per un fallo su Reina post azione d'attacco nostra.
Rispetto all'anno scorso abbiamo ridotto il gap dal Napoli, non siamo alla pari, ovvio, ma date tempo a Montella..e vi prego..MENO ISTERISMI..sembrate donne incinta.. Arriviamo da un nono e un settimo posto e in poco tempo Montella sta gia dando un identita alla squadra che i 3 precedenti allenatori non avevano dato..come ha detto gia qualcuno..fino a 20 minuti dalla fine avevamo in mano la partita..hanno fatto il terzo gol forse nel momento migliore nostro..


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come ti è stato già detto tante volte, evita queste uscite e rispetta le idee altrui.
> 
> Forse non ti accorgi che il primo perdente è l'allenatore che tanto difendi. Può essere mai un vincente uno che dice:""Non mi interessa il risultato ma la prestazione"?
> 
> ...



Non credo di aver mancato di rispetto a nessuno, ho espresso una critica "molto forte" verso alcuni utenti, ma l'ho motivata.

Ragazzi siamo il Milan, io di questa squadra non amo solo le vittorie, ma sopratutto la sua identità secolare,
io delle vittorie simil juventine non so che farmene.

Su Montella come sempre il tempo sarà il vero giudice, ma se un giorno venisse sostituito io pretenderò sempre un allenatore con un idea di gioco in testa.
Storicamente sono sempre stato molto critico con Sacchi su questo forum, per me era troppo integralista e pertanto alla lunga dannoso, ma mille volte meglio questi personaggi.
ma non vorrei mai più rivedere gli Allegri o i Miha, e non mi riferisco al loro valore generale ma proprio alla nostra identità storica,
Milan = bel gioco.


----------



## Chrissonero (28 Agosto 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> *Quello che spiace veramente e mi fà male è la mentalità perdente che ormai hanno acquisito molti tifosi in questo forum*,
> 
> Chiarisco che per me mentalità vincente non è gridare istericamente che nel MIlan debbono giocare solo top player (questo sarebbe ovvio) ma pretendere sempre una squadra non passiva che giochi a calcio, quello che stà provando a fare Montella.
> Naturalmentei anche un asino sà che se provi a giocare a calcio rischi, sopratutto all'inizio, di prendere più gol rispetto che se ti chiudi e giochi di rimessa.
> ...


 
Dai... non è una questione di mentalità, la idea di Montella si vede e mi sembra bellissima ma semplicemente non può essere applicata con questi interpreti, non siamo ciechi.. Abate e De Sciglio non hanno un minimo di creativita e tecnica per aiutare il centrocampo e poi in difesa si fanno umiliare col Mertens o Papu Gomez della situazione, poi Kucka e solo un discreto giocatore e si quel capitano quel giocatorino che abbiamo davanti la difesa è scandaloso, è indefendibile, e una vergogna per questa maglia, ieri prima di tutto doveva proteggere la sua difesa, aiutare i terzini nella copertura e tenere palla con un certo criterio, non ha fatto assolutamente nulla bene... quel signorino dovrebbe andarsene il prima possibile.

6 reti in 180 minuti con almeno altri 6 miracoli del portiero.. anche in posseso palla siamo dietro sia a Torino che Napoli, Montella deve capire, deve essere intelligente e avere la umiltà che cosi non va, con questa gente non possiamo fare quel calcio.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Agosto 2016)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Dai... non è una questione di mentalità, la idea di Montella si vede e mi sembra bellissima ma semplicemente non può essere applicata con questi interpreti, non siamo ciechi.. Abate e De Sciglio non hanno un minimo di creativita e tecnica per aiutare il centrocampo e poi in difesa si fanno umiliare col Mertens o Papu Gomez della situazione, poi Kucka e solo un discreto giocatore e si quel capitano quel giocatorino che abbiamo davanti la difesa è scandaloso, è indefendibile, e una vergogna per questa maglia, ieri prima di tutto doveva proteggere la sua difesa, aiutare i terzini nella copertura e tenere palla con un certo criterio, non ha fatto assolutamente nulla bene... quel signorino dovrebbe andarsene il prima possibile.
> 
> 6 reti in 180 minuti con almeno altri 6 miracoli del portiero.. anche in posseso palla siamo dietro sia a Torino che Napoli, Montella deve capire, deve essere intelligente e avere la umiltà che cosi non va, con questa gente non possiamo fare quel calcio.



Concordo in generale, ma occorre fare un distinguo, che Milan saremo?

Se si andasse avanti con le pagliacciate dell'attuale dirigenza l'operato attuale di Montella non avrebbe nessun senso e sarebbe pertanto dannoso, perchè gli interpreti indispensabili per il suo gioco non arriverebbero mai.

Se invece sono vere le voci dei cinesi (e me lo auguro con tutto il cuore) che hanno intenzione di investire e riportare il Milan al suo ruolo storico, il fatto che Montella si porti avanti ricreando una mentalità di gioco da grande club , anche rischiando come stà facendo, è del tutto logico e indispensabile, probabilmente non si raccoglieranno i frutti in questa stagione, ma si porranno le basi per accellerare la cosa.
Faccio un esempio su tutti, se vuoi costruire qualcisa per il futuro insisti su Suso confidando in una sua piena maturazione, se pensi solo al risultato immediato ripunti su Honda che sappiamo mediocrissimo ma che di certo ti garantisce più copertura della fascia.


----------



## Jino (28 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come ti è stato già detto tante volte, evita queste uscite e rispetta le idee altrui.
> 
> Forse non ti accorgi che il primo perdente è l'allenatore che tanto difendi. Può essere mai un vincente uno che dice:""Non mi interessa il risultato ma la prestazione"?
> 
> ...



Bravo... lo sostengo sempre pure io, le migliori squadre hanno una fase difensiva come dio comanda. Chissà perchè i campionati vengono vinti dalla miglior difesa, ogni tanto capita lo vinca la seconda miglior difesa, ma siamo sempre li... Con Montella ragazzi pigliamo tre gol a partita, ma come potete essere relativamente ottimisti o contenti?! Io sono seriamente preoccupato.


----------



## Chrissonero (28 Agosto 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Concordo in generale, ma occorre fare un distinguo, che Milan saremo?
> 
> Se si andasse avanti con le pagliacciate dell'attuale dirigenza l'operato attuale di Montella non avrebbe nessun senso e sarebbe pertanto dannoso, perchè gli interpreti indispensabili per il suo gioco non arriverebbero mai.
> 
> ...



Allora siamo il Milan che vuole Montella ma con più equillibrio.. metti un difensore centrale, uno tosto e forte nella marca al posto di Abate (Caceres) che possa chiudere quel settore e cosi proteggere il primo centrale di difesa (questo lo ha fatto pure Ancelloti in parecchi squadre), poi Antonelli al posto di De Sciglio e poi davanti alla difesa non saprei onestamente, in rosa non abbiamo nessuno... credo abbiamo bisogno di uno come Badelj con urgenza, altrimenti con Montolivo sara la stessa storia di sempre..

Gomez o Caceres, Paletta o Gomez, Romagnoli, Antonelli
XxxxxxxxxxxxxBadeljxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Poi davanti a questi metti pure Suso, Sosa, Pasalic, Jack, Niang o lo stesso Montolivo o Bertolacci che credo cosi sarebbe anche piu semplice per loro.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (28 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come ti è stato già detto tante volte, evita queste uscite e rispetta le idee altrui.
> 
> Forse non ti accorgi che il primo perdente è l'allenatore che tanto difendi. Può essere mai un vincente uno che dice:""Non mi interessa il risultato ma la prestazione"?
> 
> ...



Pensavo di essere rimasto l'unico ad avere una concezione così antiquata del calcio invece noto con piacere che c'è ancora gente che sottolinea il fatto che le grandi squadre sono costruite su grandi difese
Cosa sarebbe stato il Milan di Sacchi senza l'asfissante pressing che impediva agli avversari di superare la metà campo?
Ed il Barcellona di Guardiola senza il fulmineo recupero palla?...fatto si per avere sempre l'iniziativa ma anche per impedire all'avversario di attaccarti
E sarà un caso che l'allenatore del Milan che ha vinto più campionati è l'Italianissimo Fabio Capello?

Mi spiace per Montella ma da che mondo è mondo quando affronti un avversario più forte di te tecnicamente lasci a lui l'iniziativa e cerchi di contrastarlo con l'organizzazione tattica,l'impegno e la coesione di squadra
Se la metti sul suo stesso piano rimarrai sempre quello che tenta ma non ci riesce mai...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come ti è stato già detto tante volte, evita queste uscite e rispetta le idee altrui.
> 
> Forse non ti accorgi che il primo perdente è l'allenatore che tanto difendi. Può essere mai un vincente uno che dice:""Non mi interessa il risultato ma la prestazione"?
> 
> ...


E l'errore è pensare proprio che non curi la fase difensiva. Montella una fase difensiva ce l'ha, ma purtroppo è troppo più ambiziosa di quanto gli sia permesso ambire dalla rosa a sua disposizione.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Agosto 2016)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Pensavo di essere rimasto l'unico ad avere una concezione così antiquata del calcio invece noto con piacere che c'è ancora gente che sottolinea il fatto che le grandi squadre sono costruite su grandi difese
> Cosa sarebbe stato il Milan di Sacchi senza l'asfissante pressing che impediva agli avversari di superare la metà campo?
> Ed il Barcellona di Guardiola senza il fulmineo recupero palla?...fatto si per avere sempre l'iniziativa ma anche per impedire all'avversario di attaccarti
> E sarà un caso che l'allenatore del Milan che ha vinto più campionati è l'Italianissimo Fabio Capello?
> ...


Il pressing di cui parli tu vorrebbe farlo anche Montella... però sai com'è, un conto è avere Rijkaard, Ancelotti, Donadoni e Colombo, un conto è avere Busquets, Xavi e Iniesta e un conto è avere Montolivo, Kucka e Bonaventura.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (28 Agosto 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Bravo... lo sostengo sempre pure io, le migliori squadre hanno una fase difensiva come dio comanda. Chissà perchè i campionati vengono vinti dalla miglior difesa, ogni tanto capita lo vinca la seconda miglior difesa, ma siamo sempre li... Con Montella ragazzi pigliamo tre gol a partita, ma come potete essere relativamente ottimisti o contenti?! Io sono seriamente preoccupato.



Senza polemica, dei gol subiti nelle prime due giornate quanti sono imputabili alla fase difensiva e quanti ad errori individuali?


----------



## admin (28 Agosto 2016)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Pensavo di essere rimasto l'unico ad avere una concezione così antiquata del calcio invece noto con piacere che c'è ancora gente che sottolinea il fatto che le grandi squadre sono costruite su grandi difese
> Cosa sarebbe stato il Milan di Sacchi senza l'asfissante pressing che impediva agli avversari di superare la metà campo?
> Ed il Barcellona di Guardiola senza il fulmineo recupero palla?...fatto si per avere sempre l'iniziativa ma anche per impedire all'avversario di attaccarti
> E sarà un caso che l'allenatore del Milan che ha vinto più campionati è l'Italianissimo Fabio Capello?
> ...



Probabilmente siamo tra i più anziani, fortunati ad aver visto il calcio VERO!


----------



## Mille e una notte (28 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come ti è stato già detto tante volte, evita queste uscite e rispetta le idee altrui.
> 
> Forse non ti accorgi che il primo perdente è l'allenatore che tanto difendi. Può essere mai un vincente uno che dice:""Non mi interessa il risultato ma la prestazione"?
> 
> ...


Si son visti con Mihajlovic i risultati di avere una fase divensiva altamente curata e un gioco votato ai meri 3 punti


----------



## admin (28 Agosto 2016)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Si son visti con Mihajlovic i risultati di avere una fase divensiva altamente curata e un gioco votato ai meri 3 punti



Il calcio non è che si riduce solo a Mihajlovic e Montella, è? In ogni caso, prima della tattica (comunque importantissima), servono i calciatori veri.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Agosto 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Bravo... lo sostengo sempre pure io, le migliori squadre hanno una fase difensiva come dio comanda. Chissà perchè i campionati vengono vinti dalla miglior difesa, ogni tanto capita lo vinca la seconda miglior difesa, ma siamo sempre li... Con Montella ragazzi pigliamo tre gol a partita, ma come potete essere relativamente ottimisti o contenti?! Io sono seriamente preoccupato.



Montella ha semplicemente una visione del calcio diversa da chi l'ha preceduto, siamo solo alla seconda giornata di campionato,

Lui ha messo subito in campo un impianto di gioco molto formattante in attacco, questa squadra ha sempre costruito molto contro qualsiasi avversario, basta vedere le amichevoli in america, di contro pare evidente a tutti che la fase difensiva al momento è del tutto da impostare.
Io credo che Montella punti molto sul basso livello del nostro campionato e pensi di raccogliere molti più punti contro le provinciali rispetto al passato.
Infatti il banco di prova credo che sarà proprio questo, in teoria non saremo mai una saracinesca ma dovremmo essere in grado di segnare sempre un gol, in più rispetto a squadre pericolanti che l'anno scorso ci hanno bastonato nonostante tutta la fase difensiva del buon Miha, come già detto il tempo sarà buon giudice, ad ogi l'unica cosa che posso dire è che l'anno scorso mi addormentavo davanti alla tv,
quest'anno nel bene e nel male ho assistito a partite divertentissime, finalmente quando mi accingo a vedere una partita del Milan sono certo di non sprecare minuti della mia vita comunque vada.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (28 Agosto 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Bravo... lo sostengo sempre pure io, le migliori squadre hanno una fase difensiva come dio comanda. Chissà perchè i campionati vengono vinti dalla miglior difesa, ogni tanto capita lo vinca la seconda miglior difesa, ma siamo sempre li... Con Montella ragazzi pigliamo tre gol a partita, ma come potete essere relativamente ottimisti o contenti?! Io sono seriamente preoccupato.



A me pare che si usino due pesi e due misure. L' Inter di Mancini dello scorso inizio campionato allora andava bene? Gioco pessimo, iniziativa all'avversario, poche occasioni, portiere migliore in campo, ma vinceva. Ma non mi pare ci fossero tanti elogi qui.

E' chiaro che conta la prestazione mentre il risultato è figlio di episodi. Tutte le Big sono tali in quanto a "prestazioni", ma possono perdere per gli episodi.
Poi il portiere non è uno scandalo che sia molto impegnato, Buffon in questi anni di dominio Juve è stato spesso tra i migliori in campo. Handanovic era il migliore dell' Inter capolista.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Agosto 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Il calcio non è che si riduce solo a Mihajlovic e Montella, è? In ogni caso, prima della tattica (comunque importantissima), servono i calciatori veri.



Vero, ed è evidente che continuando a prendere 2/3 gol a partita non andremmo da nessuna parte,
però credo che sia giusto dare il tempo a Montella di sistemare le cose e poi giudicarlo fra qualche mese,
in fondo anche Sarri l'anno scorso partì maluccio ma poi fece un ottimo campionato e sopratutto ha creato una squadra con un impianto di gioco, cosa che a noi manca dai tempi di Ancellotti.


----------



## Jino (28 Agosto 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Montella ha semplicemente una visione del calcio diversa da chi l'ha preceduto, siamo solo alla seconda giornata di campionato,
> 
> Lui ha messo subito in campo un impianto di gioco molto formattante in attacco, questa squadra ha sempre costruito molto contro qualsiasi avversario, basta vedere le amichevoli in america, di contro pare evidente a tutti che la fase difensiva al momento è del tutto da impostare.
> Io credo che Montella punti molto sul basso livello del nostro campionato e pensi di raccogliere molti più punti contro le provinciali rispetto al passato.
> ...



Premetto che la partita di ieri sera non l'ho vista, sono andato allo stadio a godermi l'incredibile vittoria del Bassano  certo capisco sia impossibile con gli elementi a disposizione allestire una fase difensiva come si deve, perchè per quanto tu possa organizzare la squadra subentrano proprio degli evidenti limiti nei singoli, però è altrettanto vero che oggi siamo assolutamente imbarazzanti, sei gol presi in due gare, gente come Romagnoli che lo scorso anno s'era dimostra perlomeno un buon difensore quest'anno sta facendo la figura del baccalà. Dai, non si può andare avanti cosi e mi auguro lo sappia pure lui. 

Poi per il divertimento, io francamente non mi diverto a vedere il Milan che prende quattro pappine a Napoli...non è che più gol ci sono e più la partita e divertente...sarebbe divertente vedere un Milan che vince a mio avviso... serve equilibrio e se Montella non lo trova al più presto le mie paure diventeranno un film dell'orrore.


----------



## Jino (28 Agosto 2016)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> A me pare che si usino due pesi e due misure. L' Inter di Mancini dello scorso inizio campionato allora andava bene? Gioco pessimo, iniziativa all'avversario, poche occasioni, portiere migliore in campo, ma vinceva. Ma non mi pare ci fossero tanti elogi qui.
> 
> E' chiaro che conta la prestazione mentre il risultato è figlio di episodi. Tutte le Big sono tali in quanto a "prestazioni", ma possono perdere per gli episodi.
> Poi il portiere non è uno scandalo che sia molto impegnato, Buffon in questi anni di dominio Juve è stato spesso tra i migliori in campo. Handanovic era il migliore dell' Inter capolista.



Io dell'Inter lo scorso anno dicevo che non era bella ma onore a Mancini perchè aveva trovato una fase difensiva come dio comanda...poi erano anche parecchio fortunati, infatti finita quella sono calati forte, però onore a Mancini perchè appunto aveva dato una quadratura. Come dicevo bravo a Sinisa quando dopo un brutto avvio ci aveva portato ad una media gol subiti inferiore al gol a partita...


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Agosto 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Premetto che la partita di ieri sera non l'ho vista, sono andato allo stadio a godermi l'incredibile vittoria del Bassano  certo capisco sia impossibile con gli elementi a disposizione allestire una fase difensiva come si deve, perchè per quanto tu possa organizzare la squadra subentrano proprio degli evidenti limiti nei singoli, però è altrettanto vero che oggi siamo assolutamente imbarazzanti, sei gol presi in due gare, gente come Romagnoli che lo scorso anno s'era dimostra perlomeno un buon difensore quest'anno sta facendo la figura del baccalà. Dai, non si può andare avanti cosi e mi auguro lo sappia pure lui.
> 
> Poi per il divertimento, io francamente non mi diverto a vedere il Milan che prende quattro pappine a Napoli...non è che più gol ci sono e più la partita e divertente...sarebbe divertente vedere un Milan che vince a mio avviso... serve equilibrio e se Montella non lo trova al più presto le mie paure diventeranno un film dell'orrore.



Vedi la risposta che ho già dato ad Admin, chiaro che non possiamo andare avanti a prendere 3 gol a partita, ma bisogna dare tempo come è stato dato a Sarri, l'errore più grande al momento sarebbe rifare ciò che hanno fatto Pippo e Miha, rinunciare al gioco e ripiegare su tattiche sparagnine che non ti portano da nessuna parte.

RIpeto il vero banco di prova sarà contro le provinciali, poi se con questa rosa si và a prendere 3 gol a Napoli, Roma e Torino ci stà, ma in provincia occorre vincere in scioltezza, cosa che Pippo e Miha hanno dimostrato di non essere in grado di fare con il loro non gioco.


----------



## Chrissonero (28 Agosto 2016)

Jino ha scritto:


> Poi per il divertimento, io francamente non mi diverto a vedere il Milan che prende quattro pappine a Napoli...non è che più gol ci sono e più la partita e divertente...sarebbe divertente vedere un Milan che vince a mio avviso... serve equilibrio e se Montella non lo trova al più presto le mie paure diventeranno un film dell'orrore.



Esatto!la parola giusta è equillibrio... quello certamente e un lavoro di squadra ma sopratutto di certi movimenti con e senza palla dei centrocampisti (Montolivo e Kucka) e terzini (Abate e De Sciglio), poi con quelli secondo io non c'e molto da lavorare, Montella non è mica Coperffield..


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (28 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il pressing di cui parli tu vorrebbe farlo anche Montella... però sai com'è, un conto è avere Rijkaard, Ancelotti, Donadoni e Colombo, un conto è avere Busquets, Xavi e Iniesta e un conto è avere Montolivo, Kucka e Bonaventura.


Il mio era un esempio per mettere in rilievo il fatto che le squadre cosidette ''d'attacco'' per essere vincenti hanno dovuto considerare la fase difensiva egualmente inportante di quella offensiva
Capisco che Montella con la rosa a disposizione non può fare più di tanto ma il mio timore è quello che sia convinto di riuscire a supplire alla mediocrità tecnica con un gioco basato solo sulla fase offensiva composto da un possesso palla che nel contempo limiti anche la fase offensiva dell'avversario
Il Milan visto in queste due partite non solo non mi da speranze di risultato contro squadre di livello tecnico superiore...ma mi da la sensazione che possa prendere batoste anche da avversari di pari livello



Admin ha scritto:


> Probabilmente siamo tra i più anziani, fortunati ad aver visto il calcio VERO!


Probabilmente esiste un calcio pre e post Guardiola...ed io sono felicissimo di far parte del primo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Agosto 2016)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Il mio era un esempio per mettere in rilievo il fatto che le squadre cosidette ''d'attacco'' per essere vincenti hanno dovuto considerare la fase difensiva egualmente inportante di quella offensiva
> Capisco che Montella con la rosa a disposizione non può fare più di tanto ma il mio timore è quello che sia convinto di riuscire a supplire alla mediocrità tecnica con un gioco basato solo sulla fase offensiva composto da un possesso palla che nel contempo limiti anche la fase offensiva dell'avversario
> Il Milan visto in queste due partite non solo non mi da speranze di risultato contro squadre di livello tecnico superiore...ma mi da la sensazione che possa prendere batoste anche da avversari di pari livello


No, non ci siamo. Montella sulla difesa lavora eccome. Il problema è che la fase difensiva ancora non gira, per due motivi: ci vuole tempo, ma soprattutto ci vuole qualità.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (28 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> No, non ci siamo. Montella sulla difesa lavora eccome. Il problema è che la fase difensiva ancora non gira, per due motivi: ci vuole tempo, ma soprattutto ci vuole qualità.



Non so cosa altro aggiungere...spero tu abbia ragione...in quel caso sarò il primo a complimentarmi con Montella
Per il momento resto con i miei dubbi circa il connubio tra le sue idee di gioco e la rosa a disposizione...ma sempre disposto ad un eventuale''mea culpa'' nei suoi confronti in caso di risultati positivi


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Agosto 2016)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Non so cosa altro aggiungere...spero tu abbia ragione...in quel caso sarò il primo a complimentarmi con Montella
> Per il momento resto con i miei dubbi circa il connubio tra le sue idee di gioco e la rosa a disposizione...ma sempre disposto ad un eventuale''mea culpa'' nei suoi confronti in caso di risultati positivi


Con questa rosa posso già dirti che non girerà mai. Girerà meglio nel corso della stagione, perché i giocatori interiorizzeranno alcuni meccanismi, ma non girerà mai al massimo, perché con Abate e senza un centrale di livello non può.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (28 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Con questa rosa posso già dirti che non girerà mai. Girerà meglio nel corso della stagione, perché i giocatori interiorizzeranno alcuni meccanismi, ma non girerà mai al massimo, perché con Abate e senza un centrale di livello non può.



Di questo ne è totalmente conscio anche Montella, chiaro che lui è venuto a portare avanti un progetto tecnico, che prevede anche ingenti investimenti e competenze sul mercato, che l'eventuale conferma di questa dirigenza non renderebbe più attuabile.

Penso che anche durante gli allenamenti la sua attenzione sia focalizzata al massimo su una decina di elementi, per gli altr,i quando gli passano davanti, porge lo sguardo da un altra parte per non demoralizzarsi.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Agosto 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Di questo ne è totalmente conscio anche Montella, chiaro che lui è venuto a portare avanti un progetto tecnico, che prevede anche ingenti investimenti e competenze sul mercato, che l'eventuale conferma di questa dirigenza non renderebbe più attuabile.
> 
> Penso che anche durante gli allenamenti la sua attenzione sia focalizzata al massimo su una decina di elementi, per gli altr,i quando gli passano davanti, porge lo sguardo da un altra parte per non demoralizzarsi.


Dopo l'ennesima stagione in malora, spero lo riconfermino i cinesi, perché sarebbe un peccato bocciarlo senza avergli dato la possibilità di esprimersi al massimo come allenatore.


----------



## Casnop (28 Agosto 2016)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> A proposito di libero, ci vorrebbe davanti alla difesa un De Rossi, un regista abile coi piedi,nei contrasti e dal grande senso tattico che quando ci si difende faccia il quinto difensore e quando si imposta sia il primo a staccarsi dalla linea di difesa per ricevere il pallone.
> questa cosa la dovrebbe fare montolivo


Di Montolivo ci vorrebbero due, ovvero la somma di quelli che hai così ben descritto. La carriera di Montolivo è stata invece sempre segnata da una bipolarità di fondo: o c'era uno, o c'era l'altro. Insieme, mai, viene il sospetto che uno dei due fosse un sosia. Il micidiale infortunio prima del Mondiale brasileiro non ha esattamente semplificato la situazione, anzi. Il capitano è questo, e non sarà altro. Grazie, no: non basta, quindi non serve.


----------



## Casnop (28 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Dopo l'ennesima stagione in malora, spero lo riconfermino i cinesi, perché sarebbe un peccato bocciarlo senza avergli dato la possibilità di esprimersi al massimo come allenatore.


La stagione non è in malora, a gennaio qualcosa si farà per migliorare una squadra con dei deficit. La riconferma non è a prescindere, ma tra i risultati richiesti vi è quello dell'avvio di un progetto tecnico da implementare ai prossimi round di mercato. Obiettivi concreti ora non ha senso indicarne, non sappiamo neanche se e quale sarà la squadra che li dovrà realizzare, questa o un'altra, quella che sbucherà dall'inverno.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Agosto 2016)

Casnop ha scritto:


> La stagione non è in malora, a gennaio qualcosa si farà per migliorare una squadra con dei deficit. La riconferma non è a prescindere, ma tra i risultati richiesti vi è quello dell'avvio di un progetto tecnico da implementare ai prossimi round di mercato. Obiettivi concreti ora non ha senso indicarne, non sappiamo neanche se e quale sarà la squadra che li dovrà realizzare, questa o un'altra, quella che sbucherà dall'inverno.


Questo è vero. Gennaio sarà l'unica speranza per raddrizzare le sorti del Milan di Montella.


----------



## Symon (28 Agosto 2016)

I terzini veramente penosi stasera. Se Abate aveva la scusante che Mertens in serata mette in difficoltà CHIUNQUE e lo sottolineo pure (anche un Lahm o un Maldini a posizione invertita), De Sciglio e Calabria sono stati osceni. 
De Sciglio vedo che c'é ancora qualcuno che si stupisce che non spinge...Ma mi spiegate quante volte passa la meta' campo in una partita? Se và bene una. Abate o Antonelli sono più in avanti che in difesa, e riescono ad essere puntuali anche lì.
Calabria è entrato (non capisco il motivo tralaltro...) ha regalato un corner al Napoli ha fatto divertire un pò anche Insigne e spinta zero al quoto più un altro paio di regali con i passaggi sbagliati.

X Mattia, capisco i problemi di umore ma, quando la mente si mette in mezzo anche nei 90 minuti non và più bene. Va bene proteggerlo, raccomandarlo, fino a recuperarlo anche di testa, ma stà passando troppo tempo e un De Sciglio da 6 non l'ho ancora visto.
Non spinge mai, e spesso fà cose masochiste dietro...non ci siamo...


----------



## Casnop (28 Agosto 2016)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Montella ha semplicemente una visione del calcio diversa da chi l'ha preceduto, siamo solo alla seconda giornata di campionato,
> 
> Lui ha messo subito in campo un impianto di gioco molto formattante in attacco, questa squadra ha sempre costruito molto contro qualsiasi avversario, basta vedere le amichevoli in america, di contro pare evidente a tutti che la fase difensiva al momento è del tutto da impostare.
> Io credo che Montella punti molto sul basso livello del nostro campionato e pensi di raccogliere molti più punti contro le provinciali rispetto al passato.
> ...


Ieri la partita è cambiata quattro volte, e temo che tutte e quattro siano opera del Milan. Questo non è bello, una squadra matura dovrebbe fare come il Napoli, attendere che l'avversario sbagli, e colpirlo senza sprecare occasioni. Ma il Milan è all'inizio di questo percorso, e senza le garanzie societarie che poteva e può fornire De Laurentiis, e deve sopportare queste fasi di assestamento, con non pochi traumi. La riprova la avremo a breve, con squadre più vicine al nostro attuale standard. Girare bene con queste accrescerebbe l'autostima dei giocatori, componente fondamentale di un modello di gioco osee'. Poi, maturazione e mercato potranno fare e disfare il resto.


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Agosto 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Questo è vero. Gennaio sarà l'unica speranza per raddrizzare le sorti del Milan di Montella.



Infatti. A me è sembrato un Milan con tanti margini di crescita e possibilità di migliorare, poi magari faremo schifo come gli anni scorsi ma io ho fiducia nel fatto che a gennaio saremo abbastanza vicini ai primi posti. Da lì basta poco, 2-3 acquisti da 20 mln e si può svoltare.

Non la vedo così tragica.


----------



## koti (28 Agosto 2016)

Per svoltare servirebbero 1 centrale, 1 terzino, 2 centrocampisti. 100 milioni però non basterebbero, 150 forse.

Musacchio, Ricardo Rodriguez, Badelj, Isco. 

A gennaio però questo tipo di calciatori non partono, bisognerà aspettare la prossima estate (sperando che i soldi ci siano davvero).


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Agosto 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> Per svoltare servirebbero 1 centrale, 1 terzino, 2 centrocampisti. 100 milioni però non basterebbero, 150 forse.
> 
> Musacchio, Ricardo Rodriguez, Badelj, Isco.
> 
> A gennaio però questo tipo di calciatori non partono, bisognerà aspettare la prossima estate (sperando che i soldi ci siano davvero).



Bastano Musacchio e Biglia.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (28 Agosto 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Bastano Musacchio e Biglia.



Secondo me quest anno anche con Musacchio e Biglia a Gennaio non arriviamo nei primi. 3-4. 

Per il nostro obbiettivo che é vincere la champions nel 2020 vanno bene, ma non bastano.

Bisogna guardare a quest anno come l'ultimo anno di inferno, vada come vada inragazzi vanno sostenuti. Poi dall'anno prossimo bast apensare con piccolo cabotaggio. Bisogna tornare a pensare alla grandissima.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (28 Agosto 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Infatti. A me è sembrato un Milan con tanti margini di crescita e possibilità di migliorare, poi magari faremo schifo come gli anni scorsi ma io ho fiducia nel fatto che a gennaio saremo abbastanza vicini ai primi posti. Da lì basta poco, 2-3 acquisti da 20 mln e si può svoltare.
> 
> Non la vedo così tragica.


Io la mano del tecnico la vedo già da adesso. Tuttavia, manca la qualità. Manca maledettamente qualità.


----------



## corvorossonero (28 Agosto 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Infatti. A me è sembrato un Milan con tanti margini di crescita e possibilità di migliorare, poi magari faremo schifo come gli anni scorsi ma io ho fiducia nel fatto che a gennaio saremo abbastanza vicini ai primi posti. Da lì basta poco, 2-3 acquisti da 20 mln e si può svoltare.
> 
> Non la vedo così tragica.



sei troppo ottimista. Obiettivamente ci servono un terzino destro, un centrale di difesa, un regista, una mezzala.


----------



## franko1986 (29 Agosto 2016)

Quello che mi piace, al di là dell'aspetto puramente tecnico che ci vede nettamente inferiori al Napoli sia per uomini sia per organizzazione di gioco e coesione di squadra, è che siamo sbarazzini.
Giochiamo, lottiamo e non guardiamo in faccia a nessuno.

Perdere così, ci sta.

Negli ultimi anni, le partite erano una lenta agonia verso la sconfitta.


----------



## mefisto94 (29 Agosto 2016)

franko1986 ha scritto:


> Quello che mi piace, al di là dell'aspetto puramente tecnico che ci vede nettamente inferiori al Napoli sia per uomini sia per organizzazione di gioco e coesione di squadra, è che siamo sbarazzini.
> Giochiamo, lottiamo e non guardiamo in faccia a nessuno.
> 
> Perdere così, ci sta.
> ...



Sì però un po' di malizia serve, sia per i punti che per il morale. Uscire da Napoli con un pareggio in rimonta ci avrebbe dato un sacco di autostima.



corvorossonero ha scritto:


> sei troppo ottimista. Obiettivamente ci servono un terzino destro, un centrale di difesa, un regista, una mezzala.



3 buoni acquisti da 20 mln, non la vedo una cosa impossibile. A Gennaio se tutto va come deve andare mi aspetto una cinquantina di mln, così prendi due certezze nei ruoli centrali (avevo fatto i nomi di Musacchio e Biglia), e un terzino destro emergente a 10-15 mln. Per me la squadra cambia totalmente.

Avremo modo di parlarne più avanti comunque.


----------



## zlatan (29 Agosto 2016)

Io guardo il bicchiere mezzo pieno. Avevo scritto come pronostico che mi sarebbe bastato perdere con onore perchè bisogna guardare in facci ala realtà. E a parte il quarto d'ora finale lo abbiamo fatto. HO visto un bel Milan per 20 minuti che ha preso un gol fortunoso e immeritato in quel momento. Ho visto un grave errore sul secondo gol, ma dopo l'1-0 ci siamo sciolt e impauriti facendoci mettere sotto. Ho visto una grande reazione, e ho addirittura pensato che a quel punto avremo potuto vincerla. Poi il solito errore difensivo (maledetto De Sciglio lui si che dovevamo vendere e comprarci un centrocampista), e dopo l'espulsione di Kucka ovviamente la partita è finita. 
2 cose positive: sono tornato ad esultare, e aspetto la prossima partita con voglia, non come negli ultimi mesi. Cose negative: la mal poco celata amarezza di Montella per il solito mercato scandaloso, evidentemente gli avevano promesso molto altro. E il fatto che la squadra causa questa amarezza di Montella, possa demorqalizzarsi. Adesso andiamo a fare 7 punti almeno nelle prossime 3 partite e il sesto posto lo possiamo puntare.
Mi chiedo una cosa però: il 9 settembre dovrebbero arrivare 85 milioni dai cinesi se esistono: Ma perchè non farli arrivare entro il 31? Davvero non capisco.... Intanto quelli là prendono pure FAbregas....


----------



## koti (29 Agosto 2016)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> sei troppo ottimista. Obiettivamente ci servono *un terzino destro*, un centrale di difesa, un regista, una mezzala.


A sinistra invece stiamo messi meglio?


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Agosto 2016)

koti ha scritto:


> A sinistra invece stiamo messi meglio?



per il momento mi faccio andare bene Antonelli.


----------



## corvorossonero (29 Agosto 2016)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sì però un po' di malizia serve, sia per i punti che per il morale. Uscire da Napoli con un pareggio in rimonta ci avrebbe dato un sacco di autostima.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



si avevo intuito ma a mio avviso anche con questi 3 acquisti rimaniamo inferiori a Juve,Roma,Napoli.


----------

